# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  خبايا و أسرار حرب اكتوبر 1973  حلقات للتاريخ

## Hamody12

[frame="9 80"]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و حمدآ لله خالق السماء و مبدع الكون سبحانه و تعالى
اولا و متأخرآ جدا حمدا لله على الحال الذى به مصرنا العزيزه حتى الان مهما كانت احوالها فيكفى اننا لسنا محتلين من بلاد ليس لها مكان فى ارضنا و لكنها تفرض نفسها بالقوه علينا و هى بالطبع أسرائيل لعنة الله عليها ....منذ طليعة الكون وتلك البلاد بلاد اليهود وهم يجبرون انفسهم بالقوه و لعل بعضنا يعلم ان اول من اتى ببنى اليهود هو سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام عندما قال *(واتونى بأهلكم اجمعين)* و من تلك الحظه جاءو الى مصر معتقدين ان تلك هى بلدهم ولكن هيهات هيهات مع صاحب الارض و خاصة ان يكون مصريه فقد تعلم الدرس جيدا و بعد سنين بعيدة جدآ فى معركه 1973 رحمة الله على السادات الذى لقاهم درسا هو و أبنائه في فنون القتال و الصمود العظيم من ابنائنا في اكبر ملحمه عرفاها التاريخ بالرغم ان اكبر قوه فى العالم و هى امريكا كانت جنبا الى جنب لاسرائيل ولكن كما ذكرت هيهات هيهات انه الجندى المصرى الذى صال و جال فى ارض المعركه و أخذ حقه بيده منتقما و حمدأ لله على سلامه ارضنا و تحيه الي ابطالنا و شهدائنا...................
 [frame="1 60"]*أن حرب السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 هى معجزة عسكرية على اى مقياس عسكرى* -  

( أنور السادات 16 أكتوبر 1973 )[/frame]

أن المدقق الحقيقى لحرب السادس من اكتوبر يجد أن السادات ورجاله جميعا ـ أحمد إسماعيل القائد العام ، سعد الشاذلى رئيس الاركان وآخرين غيرهم ـ تحملوا عبء الحرب فى ظروف شديدة الفقر من الناحية الأقتصادية للبلاد ( مصر ) أو من الناحية العسكرية للقوات المسلحة المصرية فظروف مصر بأى حال من الاحوال لم تكن لتسمح بحرب جديدة بعد هزيمة 1967 والابادة التى حاقت بالجيش المصرى فى تلك الحرب ، أن ما قام به هؤلاء جميعا بغض النظر عن أخطاء وقعوا فيها غير مقصودة او لاهداف سياسية هى معجزة عسكرية يجب ان نقوم برفع قبعاتنا إجلالا لهم..
فى حلقتنا اليوم سنناقش خط بارليف...

قال الله تعالى... 

 [frame="5 60"]*(لايقاتلونكم جميعا الا في قرى محصنه او من وراء جدر بأسهم بينهم شديد تحسبهم جميعا و قلوبهم شتى ذلك بأنهم قوم لايعقلون)* [/frame] 


_ما هو خــــط بارليــــــــف ؟_
*
خط بارليف ليس مجرد خط عادى ولكنه أقوى خط دفاعى فى التاريخ الحديث يبدأ من قناة السويس وحتى عمق 12 كم داخل شبه جزيرة سيناء وعنه يقول حمدى الكنيسى المراسل الحربى خلال الحرب ( فعلى امتداد الضفة الشرقية للقناة كان الخط الأول والرئيسى ، وبعده على مسافة 3 - 5 كم كان هناك الخط الثانى ويتكون من تجهيزات هندسية ومرابض للدبابات والمدفعية ثم يجىء بعد ذلك وعلى مسافة من 10 - 12 كم الخط الثالث الموازى للخطين الاول والثانى وكان به تجهيزات هندسية أخرى وتحتله احتياطيات من المدرعات ووحدات مدفعية ميكانيكية ، وكل هذه الخطوط بطول 170 كم على طول قناة السويس) ـ حمدى الكنيسى المراسل الحربى خلال حرب أكتوبر 1973 من كتابه الطوفان*
*المصدر : كتاب الطوفان طبعة عام 1974 للكاتب والإذاعى والمراسل الحربى حمدى الكنيسى*

فى أعقاب يونية 1967 أرسل رئيس تحرير مجلة دير شبيجل الألمانية الغربية خطابا إلى السيدة جولدا مائير رئيس وزراء إسرائيل قال فيه بكل إنبهار " إننى يا سيدتى أشعر بالأسف الشديد لأننى أصدرت ملحق المجلة الخاص بالانتصار الإسرائيلى باللغة الألمانية ، إننى سأفرض على المحررين فى دور الصحف التى أملكها أن يتعلموا العبرية ... لغة جيش الدفاع الذى لا يقهر "ـ

*وبعد أيام من حرب أكتوبر فى 22 / 11 / 1973 تقول دير شبيجل الألمانية الغربية ( إن اجتياح المصريين خط بارليف ، جعل الأمة العربية بكاملها تنفض عن نفسها آثار المهانة التى تحملت آلامها منذ 1967 )ـ*
*المصدر : ـ كتاب "الطوفان" طبعة 1977 ـ للكاتب والأذاعى المشهور ( حاليا ) والمراسل الحربى خلال حرب أكتوبر 1973 و صاحب أشهر برامج إذاعية فى ذلك الوقت كصوت المعركة و يوميات مراسل حربى ـ حمدى الكنيسى* 

كما تقول وكالة اليونايتد برس أن تخلى إسرائيل عن خط بارليف الحصين على الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس يعتبر أسوا نكسة عسكرية أصيبت بها فى تاريخها ، وأضافت الوكالة أن الجنود الإسرائيليين الذين أقاموا وراء خط بارليف كانوا يقولون دائما أنهم يشعرون باطمئنان تام وأنهم آمنون وراء حصن لا يمكن أقتحامه والآن أصبح هذا الحصن فى أيدى المصريين الذى يتكون من عدد كبير من الدشم التى تحتوى على ملاعب طائرة وحمامات سباحة وغرف للنوم ومطابخ ويتساءل رجل الشارع الإسرائيلى الآن هل حقا أصبح المصريون يقيمون حيث كان يقيم الجندى الإسرائيلى ويأكلون الأطعمة الساخنة ويستمتعون بالماء البارد ويشاهدون الأفلام ويلعبون الكرة الطائرة ؟



*و غدآ سنواصل معآ ......مصر قبل 1973*




[frame="3 60"]و ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد الا باقوه [/frame][/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل Hamody12
سلام الله عليك
بصراحة موضوع ممتع و رائع
استمر منتظرين حلقة الغد بفارغ الصبر 
و بداية و لا اروع
دمت بكل خير
رحم الله شهيدنا انور السادات
و رحم الله رئيسنا جمال عبدالناصر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

موضوع رائع وأتمنى أن يقرأه كل مصرى فقد كثر المتشككين فى قدرات قواتنا المسلحة وللأسف فى منتدانا . ارجو الدخول لموضوع الصاعق عن قدرات قواتنا المسلحة فى الدفاع عن نفسها فستجد فيه عوناً ومعلومات تساعدك فى باقى الحلقات وهذ هو رابطه
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=19481

----------


## Hamody12

[frame="9 80"]*بســـــــم اللـــــــه الرحمــــــن الرحيـــــــم*


و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،


اليوم وبعد ان تكلمنا فى الحلقه السابقه عن مقدمه بسيطه عن موقف مصر من الحرب و ماهو المانع الحصين و تعرفنا عليه...من الان نرجع معآ 39 عاما اى انه 1967 و نبدأ حديثنا ماقبل الحرب حرب 73 ،فتعمدت ان اتحدث على مرحله قبل الحرب حيث انى ارى انها مرحله اهم من مرحلة الحرب ذاتها فهى مرحلة هدم و بناء، نعم...فقدم انهدم فيها كيان كل مواطن على ارض مصر عندما ألحقت بنا تلك الهزيمه المريره ، ولكن انا ارى ان تلك الهزيمه صنعت رجالا من معدن لا مثيل له ..
ولولا تلك الهزيمه فى 5 يونيو 1967 ما كانت امتلئت صدور جنودنا بالحماسه و الاصرار على الانتقام من هؤلاء الاعداء ولا ننسى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فيما معنى حديثه ان افتحه مصرا فان فيها خير جند الارض ودائما و ابدآ يصدق كلام الرسول صلى الله و عليه و سلم..فمن طليعة التاريخ حتى وقتنا هذا لم و لن يرضى الجندى المصري بالاحتلال من شتى دول العالم التى حاولت ان تحتل مصر ام البلاد العربى....


و هاهو الان 6 يونيو1967
في هذا التاريخ الحزين...

• أنتصرت إسرائيل فى حرب 5 يونية عام 1967 واحتلت شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية ، ومرتفعات الجولان السورية ، والضفة الغربية للأردن
• فقدت مصر أكثر من 85 % من سلاحها الجوى فى حرب يونية .
• عدم وجود خطة لانسحاب الجيش بالمعركة ادت الى أبادة الكثير من افراد ، ومعدات الجيش المصرى.
• الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر يتنحى عن الحكم يوم 9 / 6 / 1967.
• مظاهرات حب من الجماهير المصرية تطالب الرئيس بالاستمرار فى الحكم .
• تعيين الفريق أول محمد فوزى قائد عاما للقوات المسلحة بدلا من عبدالحكيم عامر ، والفريق عبد المنعم رياض رئيس للأركان فى 11 يونيو 1967.
• عبد الناصر يلجأ للأتحاد السوفيتى فى 21 / 6 / 1967 لإعادة تسليحه بكل شىء فالجيش المصرى فقد كل شىء فى 1967.
• صفقات السلاح تتم فى شكل اتفاقيات وقروض مالية ذات فترات سماح تصل إلى عشرة سنوات وبفائدة 2.5 بالمائة.
• وصول الخبراء السوفيت لتدريب الجيش المصرى على السلاح الروسى.
• معركة رأس العش فى 1 يوليو 1967.
• مؤتمر القمة العربى فى أغسطس 1967 وبدء مساعدة العرب لمصر.
• عـبد الحكيم عامر ينتحر فى 13 / 9 / 1967 ومحاكمة شمس بدران وزير الحربية.
• إغراق المدمرة إيلات فى 21 أكتوبر عام 1967....
و هنا يجب ان نتوقف عند المدمره ايلات ولو تحدثنا عنها ماتوقفنا عن الكلام ولكن المختصر ان،،،
أولآ يجب ان نرى كيف علقت قادة اسرائيل على تدمير أيلات...

موشـــي ديان :


" 

*نحن لم نقصر في إجراءات الدفاع عن إيلات ومن نفذوا هذه العملية إما أنهم مجانين أو أنهم يملكون شجاعة لا أعرفها‏'!*‏"


حاييم بارليف:


" 

*هذا أول انتصار عسكري للمصريين‏..‏ داخل إسرائيل‏'!‏*

"


*يقول محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى* 
[grade="A0522D FF0000 FF7F50"]
فى مذكراته ( وجاء يوم 21 اكتوبر 1967 وقد وصلت إلى مركز قيادة الجبهة بعد راحة ميدانية ، فوجدت اللواء أحمد إسماعيل ومعه العميد حسن الجريدلى رئيس عمليات الجبهة (وقد كنت أنا وقتها رئيس أركان للجبهة) يتابعان تحركات المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات بالقرب من المياه الإقليمية لمصر فى المنطقة شمال بورسعيد . كانت المعلومات تصلنا أولا بأول من قيادة بورسعيد البحرية التى كانت تتابع تحركات المدمرة ، وقد استعدت قوات القاعدة لمهاجمة المدمرة عندما تصدر الأوامر من قيادة القوات البحرية بالتنفيذ . وظلت المدمرة المعادية تدخل المياه الإقليمية لفترة ما ثم تبتعد إلى عرض البحر ، وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات بطريقة استفزازية وفى تحرش واضح ، لإظهار عجز قواتنا البحرية عن التصدى لها.
وبمجرد أن صدرت اوامر قائد القوات البحرية بتدمير هذه المدمرة عند دخولها المياه الإقليمية ، خرج لنشان صاروخيان من قاعدة بورسعيد لتنفيذ المهمة . هجم اللنش الأول بإطلاق صاروخ أصاب المدمرة إصابة مباشرة فأخذت تميل عل جانبها ، وبعد إطلاق الصاروخ الثانى تم إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية " إيلات " شمال شرق بورسعيد بعد الخامسة مساء يوم 21 أكتوبر 1967 وعليها طاقمها . وقد غرقت المدمرة داخل المياه الإقليمية المصرية بحوالى ميل بحرى.
عاد اللنشان إلى القاعدة لتلتهب مشاعر كل قوات جبهة القناة وكل القوات المسلحة لهذا العمل الى تم بسرعة وكفاءة .. وحقق تلك النتيجة الباهرة.
لقد كان إغراق المدمرة إيلات بواسطة صاروخين بحريين سطح / سطح لأول مرة ، بداية مرحلة جديدة من مراحل تطوير الأسلحة البحرية والقتال البحرى فى العالم واصبح هذا اليوم ـ بجدارة ـ هو يوم البحرية المصرية.
طلبت إسرائيل من قوات الرقابة الدولية أن تقوم الطائرات الإسرائيلية بعملية الإنقاذ للأفراد الذين هبطوا إلى الماء عند غرق المدمرة . استجابت مصر لطلب قوات الرقابة الدولية بعدم التدخل فى عملية الإنقاذ التى تمت على ضوء المشاعل التى تلقيها الطائرات ، ولم تنتهز مصر هذه الفرصة للقضاء على الأفراد الذين كان يتم إنقاذهم) ـ لواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس هيئة عمليات حرب أكتوبر 1973.[/grade]

المصدر : حرب أكتوبر 1973 مذكرات محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى ـ الطبعة الثانية عام 1998


• صدور قرار مجلس الامن رقم 242 فى 11 نوفمبر 1967.
• مارس 1969 بداية حرب الاستنزاف .
• يوم 22 يناير 1970 عبد الناصر يسافر إلى موسكو لطلب معدات دفاع جوى للسيطرة على الطائرات الإسرائيلية.
• انتهاء مصر من شبكة الدفاع الجوى فى ساعات الليل السابقة للواحدة صباح يوم الثامن من اغسطس 1970 ، مبادرة روجرز وزير الخاجية الامريكية فى ذلك الوقت ووقف إطلاق النار يوم الثامن من أغسطس 1970، ونهاية حرب الاستنزاف.
• العالم العربى والشعب المصرى ينعى فقيد الامة جمال عبد الناصر فى يوم 28 سبتمبر 1970.
• السادات يتولى الحكم بعد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر متمسكا بمبدأ عبد الناصر
(ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة )ـ.
• ثورة التصحيح أو الحرب الداخلية لتصفية الفساد أو ما عرف بمراكز القوى فى يوم 15 مايو 1970.
• السادات يحاول استرجاع سيناء بالسلام.
• الاتحاد السوفيتى لا يفى بوعوده بارسال أسلحة روسية عام 1971 عام الحسم الاول.
• للسادات الذى لم ينفذ و الاتحاد السوفيتى لا يفى بوعوده فى اواخر عام 1971 بارسال أسلحة لمصر مما ادى إلى فشل عام الحسم الثانى عام 1972.
• السادات ينهى خدمة الخبراء السوفيت فى مصر ردا على الاتحاد السوفيتى يوم 8 يوليو 1972.
• السادات يقيل وزير الحربية فريق أول محمد صادق ويعين فريق أول أحمد إسماعيل فى اكتوبر 1972.
• السادات الذئب الباكى والبهلوان فى نظر وسائل الاعلام العالمية.
• الإعداد للحرب وخطة الخداع للمخابرات الإسرائيلية والأمريكي.

[grade="F4A460 A0522D 0000FF 0000FF 00BFFF"]....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973[/grade]


[frame="11 60"] و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه [/frame]


   [/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أحب أسجل أعجابى بالموضوع
وبكمية المعلومات اللى فيه
اللى ممكن تكون بمثابه معلومات مجهوله لناس كتير
وأن شاء الله لى عوده لأتمم قرائته ..
لكن مضطر أقوم دلوقتى
أنتظرنى تانى أن شاء الله
فى رعاية الله

----------


## Hamody12

شكرآ يا مصري على اهتمامك بتاريج بلدك اللى المعلومات دى بالنسبه لى مهمه جدآ

----------


## Hamody12

[frame="9 70"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،*

أسباب حرب أكتوبر
***************

• محاولة إسرائيل فرض سياسة الأمر الواقع على العرب 
   وتكريس احتلالها للأراضي العربية .
• تحرير الأراضي العربية التي احتلتها إسرائيل في حرب يونيه 1967 وإزالة آثار العدوان . 
• إنهاء حالة اللاحرب واللاسلم التي فرضت على المنطقة في ظل سياسة الوفاق بين  
   القوتين العظميين (أمريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي) . 
• رد كرامة الجندي المصري والعربي وتغيير النظرة للجيوش العربية بأنها لا تستطيع ولا
   تعرف أن تحارب . 
• إنهاء حالة التفوق العسكري الإسرائيلي على العرب نتيجة لقيام الولايات المتحدة   
   بإمداد إسرائيل بأحدث الأسلحة وفى التوقيتات التي تضمن لها التفوق الدائم .
• وضوح أن الموقف الأمريكي اصبح رهينة للسياسة الإسرائيلية خاصة بعد المذكرة
   التي قدمتها الولايات المتحدة لإسرائيل عام 1972 والتي تعهدت فيها إنها لن تتقدم بأي 
    مبادرة سياسية في الشرق الأوسط قبل مناقشتها مع إسرائيل . 
• كسر حدة التفوق الإستراتيجي العسكري الإسرائيلي الناتج عن اتخاذه حواجز طبيعية
    كموانع بينه وبين الجيوش العربية عقب حرب 1967 حيث احتل مرتفعات الجولان 
    السورية شمالا ونهر الأردن شرقا ووصل للضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس جنوبا . [/frame]

----------


## saladino

اهلا بحضرتك
ومنورنا

شكرا على المشاركة بعد الفاصل
والاسباب الموجزة هذه فى انتظار الجديد

----------


## أم أحمد

جزاك الله كل الخير حمودي علي الموضوع
مجهود طيب منك
اسجل حضوري 
وفي انتظار بقية الاجزاء
لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليك أخى الفاضل 
سلسلة موضوعات غاية في الرقي لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

تابعت معك أخى الفاضل الجزء الأول وها انا اتابع الجزء الثاني
وكم كنت اتمنى لو كنت تتحدث باستفاضة اكثر من ذلك لأن الحديث عن انتصارنا رائع بكل المقاييس ولن يمل أبدا من يقرأ منه عشرات الصفحات
الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب

----------


## قلب مصر

رائع يا أستاذ حمودى 
وفى انتظار التكملة

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل Hamody12

موضوع أكثر من رائع ......
سلمت يداك وفي طريقي لقراءة بقية الحلقات ........
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Hamody12

[frame="9 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،
[grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF FF7F50 4169E1"]
وهاقد وصلنا ضيوفى الكرام الى معركه شرسه ..معركة الانتقام.. معركة الكرامه... معركة رد الاعتبار ،، تلك المعركه لها صفات كثيره و لو تكلمنا عن تلك المعركه ما سكتنا من ارقام قياسيه و نتائج هائله و الدقه فى التنفيذ و روعة الالتزام ..
هذا النصر الرائع حقآ انى اعجز عن التعبير الحقيقى الذى اشعر به فانى كنت اتمنى حقآ وجودى في تلك المعركه العظيمه و اشارك فى هذا النصر الاسطورى ولكن حمدآ لله على مافعله ابائنا و اجدادنا فالله يحميهم و يحرصهم و يرحم من مات منهم ،،، كلهم شىء و ابى *الرئيس محمد أنور السادات* شىء آخر بالنسبه لى فكل المصريين مدينون له بما نحن فيه الان وقد أعطى الله هذا الزعيم الموت شهيدا و عوضه الله جهده و تعبه من تخطيط و تجهيز و مفاوضات لهذه المعركه كون ان يموت شهيدا... رحم الله قائدنا و معلمنا *الرئيس محمد أنور السادات*...
و كان التجهيز اهم شىء فى هذه المعركه ،، اقصد تجهيز الجنود و تحفيزهم و ملائمه نفسياتهم لجو المعركه..و كان احمل من اى شىء أخر ان هؤلاء الجنود البواسل كانوا ثقتهم كبيره فى الله عز و جل واثقين من ان الله سينصرهم على بنو أسرائيل ،، و ما نعلمه ايضا ان تلك المعركه كانت فى العاشر من رمضان و برغم من ذلك قد اصر بعد الجنود على الصيام بالرغم من الكد و الجهد و التعب .. تحيه لك ايها الجندى المصرى،، و ايضآ لم يكن يوم و ساعه العبور هكذا قد جائوا بالصدفه ، لا و الله ان كل شىء مخطط له جيدا
فكون ان يكون العبور الساعه الثانيه ظهرا يوم السادس من اكتوبر هذا لان مياه قناة السويس تكون متجهه في اتجاه مائل اى انها ستزيد من سرعة العوامه مع تجديف الجنود فكل ثانيه لها اهميتها فى الحرب و ايضا الساعه الثانيه ظهرا حتى تكون الشمس الحارقه فى وجه الاعداء اى ينعكس ضوء الشمس علي اعينهم فيكون صعبآ على المدفعيه الاسرائليه اصطياد الطائرات المصريه...ولا ننسي ايضآ زيارة الســـادات لاولاده على الضفه فكان بفعل السحر على الجنود المصريه التى تحمست جدآ لخوض المعركه..[/grade]

*[frame="1 50"][grade="D2691E D2691E A0522D F4A460 A0522D"] لم يأتى هذا النصر صدفة و لكن كل شيء كان مدروسآ و مخطط جيدا بعد توفيق الله لنا [/grade][/frame] *  
" مــــحـــمـــد انـــــور الســــــــادات"

و نبدأ معآ احداث الحرب لحظه بلحظه.....

*• يوم 5 أكتوبر....*

[grade="D2691E A0522D A0522D F4A460 DEB887"]أصدر الرئيس السادات توجيها استراتيجيا للفريق أول أحمد إسماعيل بالحرب لإزالة الجمود العسكري الحالي بكسر وقف إطلاق النار اعتبارا من 6 أكتوبر 1973 وتكبيد العدو خسائر في الأفراد والأسلحة والمعدات والعمل على تحرير الأرض المحتلة على مراحل متتالية حسب تطور إمكانيات وقدرات القوات المسلحة على أن يتم تنفيذ هذه المهام بالتضامن بين القوات المصرية والسورية .
- بدأت احتفالات عيد الغفران (يوم كيبور) في إسرائيل يوم السبت 6 أكتوبر ووصل الجنرال موشى ديان وزير الدفاع وعدد من قادته لزيارة قوات جيش إسرائيل في حصون خط بارليف على الضفة الشرقية للقناة للاطمئنان عليهم وتهنئتهم بالعيد . 
- في الساعة الواحدة ظهرا وصل *الرئيس أنور السادات* في ملابسه العسكرية ومعه الفريق أول أحمد إسماعيل واستقرا في مركز العمليات في انتظار ساعة الصفر الساعة 14.05 ظهرا . 
- في تمام الموعد المحدد هاجمت القوات المصرية 3 قواعد طائرات و10 مواقع للصواريخ مضادة للطائرات وثلاثة مراكز قيادة وعددا من محطات الرادار ومرابض المدفعية بعيدة المدى .

وتلك هى الضربه الجويه من أفضل الضربات الجويه المنظمه على مر التايخ..
يقول لواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس هيئة العمليات بحرب أكتوبر 1973 فى مذكراته (ففى الساعة الثانية بعد ظهر ذلك اليوم السادس من أكتوبر عبرت الطائرات المصرية خط جبهة قناة السويس متجهة إلى عدة أهداف إسرائيلية محددة فى سيناء . وأحدث عبور قواتنا الجوية خط القناة بهذا الحشد الكبير ، وهى تطير على ارتفاع منخفض جدا ، أثره الكبير على قواتنا البرية بالجبهة وعلى قوات العدو . فقد التهبت مشاعر قوات الجبهة بالحماس والثقة بينما دب الذعر والهلع فى نفوس أفراد العدو..
هاجمت طائراتنا ثلاث قواعد ومطارات ، وعشرة مواقع صواريخ مضادة للطائرات من طراز هوك ، وثلاثة مراكز قيادة ، وعدد من محطات الرادار ومرابض المدفعية بعيدة المدى . وكانت مهاجمة جميع الأهداف المعادية فى سيناء تتم فى وقت واحد ، بعد أن أقلعت الطائرات من المطارات والقواعد الجوية المختلفة وتطير على ارتفاعات منخفضة جدا فى خطوط طيران مختلفة لتصل كلها إلى أهدافها فى الوقت المحدد لها تماما
كانت قلوبنا فى مركز عمليات القوات المسلحة تتجه إلى القوات الجوية ننتظر منها نتائج الضربة الجوية الأولى ، وننتظر عودة الطائرات إلى قواعدها لتكون مستعدة للمهام التالية . كما كان دعاؤنا للطيارين بالتوفيق ، وان تكون خسائرهم أقل ما يمكن ، أن مثل هذه الضربة الجوية بهذا العدد الكبير من الطائرات ضد أهداف هامة للعدو تحت حماية الدفاع الجوى المعادى ، ينتظر ان يترتب عليها خسائر كثيرة فى الطيارين والطائرات يصعب تعويضها ..
لقد حققت قواتنا الجوية بقيادة *اللواء طيار محمد حسنى مبارك* ـ رئيس الجمهورية الحالى ـ نجاحا كبيرا فى توجيه هذه الضربة ، وما حققته فيها من نتائج بأقل الخسائر التى وصلت فى الطائرات إلى خمس طائرات فقط ، وهى نسبة من الخسائر أقل جدا مما توقعه الكثيرون ....)[/grade] ـ مذكرات الجمسى
*المصدر : حرب أكتوبر 1973 مذكرات محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى ـ الطبعة الثانية عام 1998*[grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF 0000FF 4169E1"]
ويقول المؤرخ العسكرى المصرى جمال حماد فى كتابه المعارك الحربية على الجبهة المصرية،،
( وفى الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباح يوم 6 أكتوبر دعا اللواء محمد حسنى مبارك قادة القوات الجوية إلى اجتماع عاجل فى مقر قيادته وألقى عليهم التلقين النهائى لمهمة الطيران المصرى ، وطلب منهم التوجه إلى مركز العمليات الرئيسى كى يأخذ كل منهم مكانه هناك استعداد لتنفيذ الضربة الجوية المنتظرة التى كان نجاحها يعنى نجاح خطة المفاجأة المصرية وبدء معركة التحرير .

[grade="D2691E D2691E A0522D DEB887 A0522D"]وفى الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر السادس من أكتوبر 1973[/grade] 

أنطلقت أكثر من 200 طائرة مصرية من 20 مطارا وقاعدة جوية فى مختلف أرجاء انحاء الجمهورية . وعن طريق الترتيبات الدقيقة والحسابات المحكمة التى أجرتها قيادة القوات الجوية تم لهذا العدد الضخم من الطائرات عبور خط المواجهة على القناة فى لحظة واحدة على ارتفاعات منخفضة جدا ، وكانت أسراب المقاتلات القاذفة والقاذفات المتوسطة تطير فى حماية أسراب المقاتلات ، وقد استخدمت فى الضربة التى تركزت على الأهداف الإسرائيلية الحيوية فى عمق سيناء طائرات طراز ميج 17 وميج 21 وسوخوى 7 وسوخوى 20 ، وفى الساعة الثانية وعشرين دقيقة عادت الطائرات المصرية بعد أداء مهمتها خلال ممرات جوية محددة تم الأتفاق عليها بين قيادة القوات الجوية وقيادة الدفاع الجوى من حيث الوقت والإرتفاع ، هذا وقد نجحت الضربة الجوية فى تحقيق أهدافها بنسبة 90 % ولم تزد الخسائر على 5 طائرات مصرية ، وكانت نتائج الضربة وفقا لما ورد فى المراجع الموثوق بصدقها هى شل ثلاثة ممرات رئيسية فى مطارى المليز وبير تمادا بالأضافة إلى ثلاث ممرات فرعية وإسكات حوالى 10 مواقع بطاريات صواريخ أرض جو من طراز هوك وموقعى مدفعية ميدان ، وتدمير مركز القيادة الرئيسى فى أم مرجم ومركز الأعاقة والشوشرة فى أم خشيب وتدمير إسكات عدد من مراكز الإرسال الرئيسية ومواقع الرادار،، وقد أشتركت بعض القاذفات التكتيكية ( إل 28 ) فى الضربة الجوية وركزت قصفها على حصن بودابست الإسرائيلى ( من حصون بارليف ، ويقع على الضفة الرملية شرق مدينة بور فؤاد )ـ 
وكان من المقرر القيام بضربة جوية ثانية ضد العدو يوم السادس من أكتوبر قبل الغروب ، ولكن نظرا لنجاح الضربة الأول فى تحقيق كل المهام التى أسندت إلى القوات الجوية لذا قررت القيادة العامة إلغاء الضربة الثانية،،
وقد اضطرت القيادة الإسرائيلية الجنوبية فى سيناء إلى استخدام مركز القيادة الخلفى بعد ضرب المركز الرئيسى فى أم مرجم ، كما أصبح مركز الأعاقة والشوشرة فى العريش هو المركز الوحيد المتبقى لإسرائيل فى سيناء بعد تدمير مركز الإعاقة والشوشرة فى أم خشيب) ـ جمال حماد 

المصدر : العمليات الحربية على الجبهة المصرية للمؤرخ العسكرى المصرى جمال حماد ـ الطبعة الثانية عام 1993
ويقول كل من اللواء : حسن البدرى ، وطه المجدوب و عميد أركان حرب ضياء الدين زهدى فى كتابهم حرب رمضان،،
( وقامت تشكيلاتنا الجوية بالإنطلاق شرقا فى توقيت واحد . نحو اهدافها المنتخبة بحذق ومهارة بالغة .. لكل تشكيل جوى هدفه الذى يتعين عليه أن يدمره . وأهدافه التبادلية للطوارىء ولكل تشكيل جوى وجهته المحددة ، وسرعته وارتفاعه،، 
وتلك الاهداف كانت هى:
ـ مطارات المليز وتمادا ورأس نصرانى تحولت إلى حطام
ـ عشرة مواقع صواريخ أرض جو طراز هوك صارت هباء
ـ مواقع مدفعية بعيدة المدى حاق بهم الدمار
ـ ثلاثة مواقع رادار ومراكز توجيه وإنذار صمتت إلى الأبد 
ـ محطتا ام خشيب وأم مرجم للأعاقة والشوشرة فى سيناء أمستا شعلة نيران
ـ ثلاثة مناطق شئون إدارية راحت على العدو
ـ النقطة القوية شرق بور فؤاد سحقها طيارونا البواسل)ـ[/grade]
المصدر : كتاب حرب رمضان الجولة العربية الإسرائيلية الرابعة لكل من اللواء حسن البدرى ، طه المجدوب والعميد أركان حرب ضياء الدين زهدى ـ طبعة عام 1974

[grade="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF 0000FF 00BFFF"]ويقول الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك رئيس الجمهورية الحالى وقائد الطيران خلال حرب 1973 فى حوار مع التليفزيون المصرى ببرنامج صباح الخير يا مصر والذى تم نشره بجريدة الأهرام بتاريخ 17 أكتوبر 1998 بمناسبة مرور 25 عاما على نصر أكتوبر ( سؤال من مقدم البرنامج التلفزيونى : 
ما هى ذكرياتك عن مركز القيادة الرئيسى للقوات الجوية والذى أدرت منه الضربة الجوية الأولى وعمليات القوات الجوية خلال الحرب ؟ 
يقول الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك : دخلت غرفة العمليات الساعة 12 ظهرا يوم السادس من أكتوبر . كنت قد استيقظت فى الموعد المعتاد وحرصت على آلا أقوم بشىء غير عادى .. أننى عادة ما أغادر منزلى 7.15 أو 7.30 صباحا لأكون مبكرا فى مكتبى .. يومها تعمدت أحضر إلى المكتب الساعة 8 صباحا ووقفت أمام المكتب مع رئيس الأركان اللواء نبيل المسيرى ورئيس شعبة العمليات صلاح المناوى وكنا نتحدث خارج الغرف .. وكان من المفروض ان يتجه اللواء المسيرى إلى إنشاص لكى يشرف على حماية الطائرات المقاتلة القاذفة بواسطة الميج 21 الموجودة فى مطار أنشاص . . وأما اللواء المناوى فقد حضر لكى يتابع التحركات ويتابع الأنشطة وتعمدت الأ أذهب مبكرا إلى مركز القيادة فجئت إليه الساعة 12 ظهرا ...
ولماذا فى هذا التوقيت؟ 
ذلك لأن الطلعات الجوية ستبدأ الساعة 1.20 خاصة القادمة من مكان بعيد
 ( قاذفة الصواريخ ) جئت فى ذلك الموعد لكى أتعرف على الموقف على الخريطة .. ما هو النشاط الجوى الذى عندنا والذى عندهم .. والحقيقة أننى عندما حضرت لم اجد نشاطا عندنا فى الطيران وطبعا خشيت من ذلك . وقلت لو لم تكن هناك هناك الان طلعات للطيران فقد يكون تسرب لإسرائيل أن مصر ستعمل شيئا ... والواقع أنى تشاجرت مع قادة التشكيلات وطلبت أن يطلع الطيران لعمل أى نشاط كل طيار يجهز طائرته من أجل الطلعة الجوية وفعلا كل قائد جوى طلع طيارتين بعد 10 دقائق فى الجو .. وهكذا بقيت متابعا حتى الساعة 1.15 تقريبا وكان فيه نشاط للإسرائيليين 
( طيارة تطلع تدور وتهبط ) وفى الساعة 1.20 بدأت الطائرات القاذفة طلعاتها . وجرى تأمين هذه التحركات وفقا لما هو متبع لدينا وكان ذلك بترتيب دقيق مع كل الأسلحة الأخرى ( الصواريخ والمدفعيات المضادة .. ) وتابع اللواء صلاح المناوى هذا الوضع وجميع الطائرات طلعت بدون ادنى اتصال لاسلكى لتجنب اى تصنت وبالاتفاق على اشارات معينة وفى الساعة 2 ظهرا كانت الطائرات تعبر القنال وبدأت العمليات .. ومن هذا المكان تابعت بداية الطلعات وشعرت بقلق بالطبع فى أول الأمر وعادت الطائرات من مهامها وكان يهمنى آنذاك معرفة نتيجة الموقف وأخبرونى من القواعد أن وقتها 11 طيارة أصيبت على ما اتذكر وبدأت اشعر بثقة متزايدة ... يومها اتصلت تليفونيا بمركز عمليات القوات المسلحة حيث كان الرئيس السادات و المشير أحمد إسماعيل يرحمهما الله وكذلك رئيس اركان العمليات ولم تكن المعلومات وصلتهم بالطبع لأنها تأتى أساسا منا ، وأبلغت المشير بما حدث وبالخسائر وكان من الذين استشهدوا شقيق الرئيس السادات (عاطف السادات) وطلبت من المشير آلا يبلغ الرئيس السادات بخبر استشهاد اخيه وهنئنى ووافقنى على الا يخبر السادات بنبأ استشهاد شقيقه وأبلغوا السادات بأن الضربة نجحت وشعرت أنهم فرحوا بصورة غير معقولة [/grade]
*وقال الســـــــــــــــادات :*  
[frame="1 60"] مبروك يا أولاد حننتصر     [/frame]


*سؤال : هل كنتم متوقعين نسبة أصابة معينة فى الطائرات ؟*
يقول الرئيس حسنى مبارك : ـ كان الروس قد حسبوها لنا وقالوا لن تكفى الضربة الأولى وسنخسر 25 % فيها أى حوالى 60 طائرة وأنه فى الضربة الثانية سيكون الدفاع الجوى الإسرائيلى قد استيقظ ومن ثم سنخسر 33 % ومعنى هذا لن يتبقى لدينا طيران نهاجم به ولكن ما حدث أن الضربة الأولى أدت المهمة ولم تكن هناك أهداف أخرى بعدها يتعين ضربها
المصدر : الأهرام 17 أكتوبر 1998

و منعآ للاطاله عليكم و لكى لا تملو من طول الحلقات نكمل غدآ بمشيئة الله انتظرونا في العبور



....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973 ( العبور )

 :Plane:   :Plane:   :Plane:  

[frame="7 70"][grade="8B0000 FF0000 FF7F50 FF6347 A0522D"] و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه  [/grade]   [/frame][/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

موضوع جميل جدا نا فى انتظار باقى الحلقات ان شاء الله 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*برجاء من مشرف القاعة 
ان يضم كل الاجزاء فى موضوع واحد حتى يكون مرجع متكامل للاحداث بتسلسلها التاريخى 
بدلا من تفرقها فى 4ا اجزاء حتى الان 
واستكمالا لباقى الاحداث 
اسف اذا كنت بتدخل فى شئون الادارة 
ولكنه رجاء*

----------


## mohamed95

ألأخ العزيز حمودي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع وأسلوبك وسلاسة الطرح
أضاف أليه رووعه وجمال مشتاقين
لباقي الأحداث ياريت لا تتأخر علينا
وياريت يكون فيه أسهاب أكثر
خصوصا في خطة الخداع وعنصر المفاجئه
التي أدت الى أرباك اليهود وأفقتدهم القدره
على سرعة الرد ....وأحداث الثغره
ولنا لقاء أخر أنشاء الله

----------


## حسام عمر

*الأخ الفاضل Hamody12

موضوع أكثر من رائع*

----------


## حسام عمر

الأخ الفاضل Hamody12

موضوع أكثر من رائع


نورت المنتدى

----------


## الفتى الطائر

فتره لن تنسى فى تاريخ المصريين..شكرا   على الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

حلقة رائعة من حلقات الانتصار والعبور أستاذ حمد بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار الحلقة القادمة
وما رأى حضرتك فى أن ندمج الحلقات كلها فى موضوع واحد كما تفضل الأخ العزيز اسكندرانى

----------


## قلب مصر

> *برجاء من مشرف القاعة 
> ان يضم كل الاجزاء فى موضوع واحد حتى يكون مرجع متكامل للاحداث بتسلسلها التاريخى 
> بدلا من تفرقها فى 4ا اجزاء حتى الان 
> واستكمالا لباقى الاحداث 
> اسف اذا كنت بتدخل فى شئون الادارة 
> ولكنه رجاء*


أهلا بك أخى اسكندرانى بالعكس ليس تدخل أبدا بل رأى جدير بالاحترام
واعتذر بالفعل لعدم قرائتى الموضوع والمشاركة فى وقت سابق
الف شكر لحضرتك

----------


## Hamody12

ياجماعه هي ميزة انها على حلقات


واللى انتوا شايفينو صح اعموه

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى الفاضل حمودي
أنا بعد إذن حضرتك دمجت المواضيع لهدف واحد فقط أن الموضوع يكون متكامل وأن من يقرأ أول حلقة
يجد باقى الحلقات فى نفس الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة
ولكن أخى العزيز لو ترغب في إعادة اقسيم الموضوع إلى حلقات مثلما كان هذا أمر بسيط
ما يهمنا في البداية والنهاية هو أن تمتعنا بمواضيعك الرائعة والهادفة وأن يستفاد منها الجميع
وهناك اقتراح آخر ايضا إذا ما رغبت 
أنى من الممكن أن أثبت لحضرتك الموضوع الرئيسى وتطرح باقى الحلقات في القاعة وكل حلقة تأخذ أسبوعا من العرض المنفرد ثم أدمجها مع الموضوع المثبت 
ياريت تخبرنى بما تريد وأنا سأنفذه بإذن الله
واعتذر لحضرتك إن كنت تدخلت وأدمجت الموضوع وعلى استعداد تام كما ذكرت لحضرتك أنى أعيده مرة ثصانية كحلقات منفصلة إذا ما رغبت في ذلك

----------


## hino27

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد

----------


## Hamody12

انا اسف يا جماعه انا هرجع اكمل حلقات السادس من أكتوبر من جديد

انتظرونى قريبا جدا

----------


## Hamody12

[="5"][frame="9 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،
أهلآ بكم من جديد اصدقائى ،،،
[grade="DEB887 D2691E FF6347 4169E1 4169E1"]لاشك أن الحلقه السابقه كانت ملتهبه جدآ من وضع اللمسات الاخيره قبل المعركه مباشرة و الضربه الجويه الرائعه بقيادة اللواء الطيار محمد حسنى مبارك
- تدفقت قوات المشاة والصاعقة في قوارب المطاط وكان للقوات المصرية في الدقائق  
  الأولى 8000 مقاتل على الضفة الأولى للقناة وبعد ساعة ونصف 14000 مقاتل وبعد 
  خمس ساعات 33000 مقاتل وقد تم استخدام 750 قاربا في الاجتياح التاريخي للقناة و
   1500 سلم لتسلق خط بارليف . 
- ضمت موجات العبور الأولى عددا كبيرا من سلاح المهندسين الذين قاموا بتعطيل أجهزة
  خط بارليف التي كان دورها أشغال الخط وقناة السويس حين عبور المصريين كما 
  اشرف المهندسون بإنشاء الكباري والإشراف على فتح الممرات . 
- قامت القوات البحرية بدور هام بقصف نقاط هامة في البحرين الأحمر والمتوسط وكذلك
  التمركز في باب المندب واعتراض طريق السفن الإسرائيلية التجارية ووقف إمدادات
  النفط لإسرائيل . 
- بعد 8 ساعات من القتال تم فتح 60 ممر في الساتر الترابي على القناة وإنشاء 8 كبارى
  ثقيلة وبناء 4 كبارى خفيفة وبناء وتشغيل 30 معدية . [/grade]

(عبور قناة السويس كان شىء مبهر للعالم كله ، فلم يتوقع قادات و زعماء و رؤساء العالم ان مصر يمكن ان تتجرأ على تلك الخطوه الجريئه.. ولكن بفضل الله قد اقدمنا و بحمد الله قد ابهرنا العالم كله)،،
مذكرات دافيد اليعازار عن العبور المصرى

قال دافيد اليعازار رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلى خلال حرب 1973 عن العبور المصرى للقناة ( كانت اخطر الاشارات التى وصلتنا حينئذ ... هى التى أفادت ان المصريين بدءوا فى عمل ممرات فى السواتر الترابية السميكة ، باستخدام قوة دفع المياه عن طريق مضخات خاصة كانوا يستخدمونها تحت ستار كثيف من نيران المدفعية والمشاة ، كما بدءوا يسقطون معديات ومعدات عبور أمام رءوس الكبارى . وفعلا كانت تلك الاشارة هى اخطر الإشارات لأنها تعنى ان أى تقدير للعمل العسكرى الذى تقوم به مصر وسوريا اصبح تقديرا متأخرا.
فى هذا الوقت جن جنونا ، فأصدرنا أوامرنا بأن يكثف سلاحنا الجوى هجومه فى محاولة لمنع المصريين من عمل الممرات خلال السواتر ، وتعطيل إسقاط المعديات والكبارى . ولكن وسائل الدفاع الجوى المصرى المجهزة بصواريخ سام 6 أسقطت لنا خلال أربع دقائق خمس طائرات منها اثنتان طراز فانتوم وثلاث سكاى هوك)
 ويستكمل ويقول " لقد كانت الإشارات تتوالى بشكل مذهل . كنا بقدر الإمكان نحاول المحافظة على هدوء أعصابنا واتزان تفكيرنا ، لكننا بعد وصول الأشارة رقم 22 التى أفادت أن المصريين تمكنوا من إنشاء عشرة كبارى ثقيلة وعشرة كبارى مشاة ، وأن الدبابات والعربات المجنزرة والمعدات الثقيلة بدأت فى العبور إلى الضفة الشرقية للقناة ، لم نستطع ان نتوازن بشكل دقيق أو نفكر فى أى شىء ، بل سيطر علينا الذهول المقرون بخيبة الأمل.
وأوشك النهار ـ نهار 6 أكتوبر ـ أن ينتهى دون ان نحقق هجوما مضادا ناجحا ومؤثرا ، نوقف به تدفق المعدات الثقيلة عبر الكبارى إلى الضفة الشرقية حيث توجد مواقع قواتنا . وكان معنى أن يأتى الليل ويسود الظلام ، أن تنتهى اى فعالية لسلاحنا الجوى فى الوقت الذى تستطيع فيه القوات المصرية تثبيت وتأمين هذه الكبارى.
إن الحقائق بدأت تتضح أمامنا شيئا فشيئا ، فالإشارات تؤكد أن أكثر من ثلاثين ألفا من الجنود المصريين أصبحوا يقاتلون فى الضفة الشرقية ، ومازالت المعدات الثقيلة تعبر الكبارى إلى الضفة الشرقية . إن التلاحم بين جنودنا والمصريين معناه أن يفقد سلاحنا الجوى فعاليته ، وأصبح مجموع ما سقط لنا من طائرات حتى الساعة العاشرة وعشر دقائق مساء يوم 6 أكتوبر هو 25 طائرة
أصبح القتال يسير ضاريا شرسا . والدلائل كلها تشير إلى أننا نواجه خطة دقيقة ومحكمة لا نعرف مداها او أبعادها ، بعد أن أصبحنا امام واقعين جديدين تماما فى تاريخ الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى أديا إلى سقوط كل حساباتنا العسكرية والمقاييس التى بنينا عليها خططنا . وكان الواقع الأول أنه لم يعد هناك حاجز مائى يمنع تدفق المصريين إلى مواقع قواتنا فى الضفة الشرقية للقناة . والواقع الثانى أن حصون خط بارليف المنيعة لم تعد لها فعالية ، ولم تعد هى الخط الدفاعى المأمون بعد أن سقط معظمها .. لقد بدأت بالفعل مواجهة حقيقية بين القوات المصرية وقوات الجيش الإسرائيلى ... لقد كان ما يحدث بالفعل كارثة حقيقية "  مذكـــــــــرات دافيــــد اليـعــــــــازار


تقول جولــــدا مائيـــــر
[grade="8B0000 B22222 FF0000 FF4500 FF6347"]لا شىء أقسى على نفسى من كتابة ما حدث فى أكتوبر ، فلم يكن ذلك حدثا عسكريا رهيبا فقط ، وانما مأساة عاشت وستعيش معى حتى الموت ، فلقد وجدت نفسى فجأة أمام أعظم تهديد تعرضت له إسرائيل منذ إنشائها . ولم تكن الصدمة فقط فى الطريقة التى كانوا يحاربونا بها .. ولكن أيضا لأن عددا من المعتقدات الأساسية التى آمنا بها قد أنهارت أمامنا ، فلقد آمنا باستحالة وقوع حرب فى شهر أكتوبر ... وآمنا بأننا سوف نتلقى إنذارا مبكرا لكل تحركات المصريين والسوريين قبل نشوب الحرب ، ثم إيماننا المطلق بقدرتنا على منع المصريين من عبور قناة السويس ....إننى استعيد الآن هذه الأيام ..... أنه شىء لا يمكن وصفه.. يكفى أن أقول إننى لم أستطع البكاء ، وكنت أمشى معظم الوقت فى مكتبى وأحيانا أذهب إلى غرفة العمليات ، وكانت هناك اجتماعات متواصلة وتليفونات من أمريكا واخبار مروعة من الجبهة وخسائرنا تمزق قلبى .
وأذكر أنه فى يوم الأحد عاد ديان من الجبهة المصرية ، وطلب مقابلتى على الفور وأخبرنى أن الموقف سىء جدا وانه لابد من اتخاذ موقف الدفاع وان تنسحب القوات الإسرائيلية إلى خط دفاع جديد واستعمت إليه فى فزع ، لقد عبر المصريون القناة [/grade]من كتاب حياتى لرئيس وزراء إسرائيل خلال حرب 1973 جولدا مائير
المصدر : ـ الطوفان طبعة 1977 ـ للكاتب والأذاعى المشهور ( حاليا ) والمراسل الحربى خلال حرب أكتوبر 1973 و صاحب أشهر برامج إذاعية فى ذلك الوقت كصوت المعركة و يوميات مراسل حربى ـ حمدى الكنيسى 

وتلقى الجيش الإسرائيلي ضربة قاسية في هذه الحرب حيث تم إختراق خط عسكري أساسي في شبه جزيرة سيناء وهو خط بارليف.وكان النجاح المصرى ساحقا حتى 20 كم شرق القناة،،

اما بالنسبه لخط بارليف الذى اقتحمه المصريين فى وسط زهول القاده الاسرائليين...
خط بارليف هو تحصين عسكري إسرائيلي تم بناءه على طول شرق قناة السويس بعد حرب يونيو 1967 وذلك لتأمين الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس و منع عبور أي قوات مصرية خلالها،،
سمي الخط بذلك الإسم نسبة الي حاييم بارليف القائد العسكري الإسرائيلي ، وقد تكلف بناءة حوالي 500 مليون دولار.
0تميز خط برليف بساتر الترابى ذو إرتفاع كبير (من 20 الي 22 متر) وانحدار بزاوية 45درجة علي الجانب المواجه للقناة , كما تميز بوجود 20 نقطة حصينة تسمى دشم علي مسافات تتراوح من 10 الي 12 كم وفي كل نقطة حوالي 15 جندي تنحصر مسؤليتهم علي الإبلاغ عن أي محاولة لعبور القناة و توجية المدفعية الي مكان القوات التي تحاول العبور. كما كانت عليه مصاطب ثابتة للدبابات ، بحيث تكون لها نقاط ثابتة للقصف في حالة استدعائها في حالات الطوارئ. كما كان في قاعدته أنابيب تصب في قناة السويس لإشعال سطح القناة بالنابالم في حال حاولت القوات العبور، ولكن قبل العبور قامت القوات الخاصة بسد تلك الأنابيت تمهيداً لعبور القوات.روجت إسرائيل طويلا لهذا الخط علي أنة مستحيل العبور وأنه يسطيع إبادة الجيش المصري إذا ما حاول عبور قناة السويس ، كما أدعت أنه أقوى من خط ماجينوه الذي بناه الفرنسيون في الحرب العالميةCOLOR]*

سقــــــــوط خــــــــــط برليــــــــــــــــــف*

*تمكن الجيش المصري فى يوم السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 والذي وافق يوم كيبور أو عيد الغفران لدى اليهود من عبور قناة السويس بعد الضربة الجوية ، مستغلين عنصر المفاجأة والتمويه العسكري الهائل الذي سبق تلك الفترة ، كما تم استغلال عناصر أخرى مثل المد والجزر ، واتجاه أشعة الشمس من إختراق الساتر الترابي في 81 مكان مختلف وإزالة 3 ملايين متر مكعب من التراب عن طريق استخدام مضخات مياة ذات ضغط عال ، قامت بشرائها وزارة الزراعة للتمويه السياسي ومن ثم تم الإستيلاء على أغلب نقاطه الحصينة بخسائر محدودة ومن ال 441 عسكري إسرائيلي قتل 126 و أسر 161 و لم تصمد إلا نقطة واحدة هي نقطة بودابست في أقصي الشمال في مواجهة بورسعيد وقد إعترض أرئيل شارون الذي كان قائد الجبهة الجنوبية علي فكرة الخط الثابت وإقترح تحصينات متحركة وأكثر قتالية ولكنة زاد من تحصيناته أثناء حرب الإستنزاف..*

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]....وقريباً سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973[/grade]

 :M:   :M:   :M:  


*[frame="1 60"] و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه [/frame][/frame]*

----------


## Hamody12

رجاءاً من مشرف القاعه ضم الحلقه الخامسه الى بااقى حلقات خبايا وأسرار حرب أكتوبر 

و شكرا لكم

----------


## Hamody12

[frame="9 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



 :M:   :M:  

و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،



اهلا بكم من جديد يا أصدقائى..


*اليوم سأسرد لكم وقائع حرب أكتوبر 1973 بالساعه و ما حدث ، و دعونى اتمتع معكم بسرد الاحداث و حلاوة النصر الذى لم اعشه فى الحقيقه....*

[grade="00008B 0000FF 0000FF 4169E1 00BFFF"]• بدء الضربة الجوية في الساعة 2 بعد ظهر السادس من أكتوبر 73 بقوة 220 طائرة 
  أصابت أهدافها بنسبة 95% . 
• يعتبر التمهيد النيراني بالمدفعية في حرب أكتوبر 73 هو أول واضخم حشد نيراني
  شهدته الحروب ... ونفذ بقوة اكثر من 2000 قطعة مدفعية بخلاف المئات من قطع  
  الرمي المباشر لمدة 53 دقيقة اعتبارا من الساعة الثانية وخمسة دقائق بعد ظهر يوم 6  أكتوبر وقد وصل معدل الضرب في هذا التمهيد النيراني في الدقيقة الأولى إلى حوالي
  10.500 دانه بمعدل 175 دانه في الثانية الواحدة . 
• اقتحام الموجة الأولى لقناة السويس في الساعة الثانية وخمسة دقائق بعد ظهر يوم
   6 أكتوبر بقوة 8000 مقاتل من خلال 1600 قارب وفى سباق رهيب مع الزمن وليصبح 
  إجمالي عدد المقاتلين في الشرق 80.000 مقاتل مصري بنهاية يوم 6 أكتوبر . 
• بدأت قواتنا بعد بدء الاقتحام مباشرة بما لا يزيد عن 30 دقيقة في صد الهجمات 
  المضادة المعادية وإنهاك القوى واستمر ذلك طوال الحرب . 
• أول علم مصري يرفع على الساتر الترابي لخط بارليف كان في الساعة الثانية 
   والدقيقة 37 بعد ظهر يوم 6 أكتوبر في المنطقة جنوب معبر الشط .
• أول نقطة قويه تسقط في القطاع جنوب القنطرة شرق وفى قطاع الجباسات جنوب 
  القناة . 
• أول استخدام مكثف للدروع البشرية المصرية كان في حرب أكتوبر 73 بقتال الفرد 
   المترجل للدبابة والطائرة ولتعترف القوات الإسرائيلية خلال إدارة المعارك بان فرد 
   المشاة والصاعقة المصري أصبحت ذراعية اكثر طولا من دباباتهم ومدافعهم . 
• في الساعة 2 بعد ظهر يوم 6 أكتوبر 73 بدأت ملحمة إنشاء معابر المعديات والكباري 
  على قناة السويس بادئة بفتح 81 فتحة شاطئيه في الساتر الترابي بأسلوب التجريف   
  بمضخات المياه النفاثة محققة إزالة 3 مليون متر مكعب من التربة ، وتمت الفتحة 
  الأولى في الساعة 5.15 مساءً ، وتم أول إنشاء معبر معديات في الساعة 6.30 مساء ، وأول كوبري تم إقامته على القناة في الساعة 8.30 مساء . 
• خلال أعمال قتال اليوم الأول دمرت قواتنا اكثر من 200 دبابة إسرائيلية وقتلة وأسرت 
  وحاصرت أكثر من 1500 جندي وضابط إسرائيلي . 
• لأول مرة في تاريخ حروب الدبابات يتم تدمير 150 دبابة في مدة لا تزيد عن 20 دقيقة 
  مع اسر معظم أطقمها من المقاتلين الإسرائيليين يوم الاثنين 8 أكتوبر على شريحة 
  محدودة من مسرح العمليات بالقطاع الأوسط . 
• اكبر عدد من الأسري يتم القبض عليهم من نقطة حصينة واحدة هي حصن بور توفيق 
   فقد كان عددهم 37 بين ضابط وجندي إسرائيلي . 
• حرب أكتوبر 73 هي أول حرب (بعد معارك الاستنزاف) تتكبد فيها إسرائيل خسائر 
   فادحة في الأرواح إذا بلغت خسائرها 2522 قتيل بخلاف الأسرى والجرحى والمفقودين 
   وتتمثل ضخامة هذه الخسائر فيما لو قورنت بتعدادها البشري المحدود . 
• "حرب أكتوبر 73 هي أول حرب للجيش الإسرائيلي يعالج فيها الأطباء جنودا بأعداد 
   كبيرة مصابين بصدمات نفسية وعصبية صدمة القتال وهناك من نسبوا أسمائهم من 
   هول الهجوم المصري الكاسح " من أقوال قادة إسرائيليين في كتاب "زلزال في 
   أكتوبر" لزئيف شيف 
• حرب رمضان أكتوبر 73 هي أول حرب إلكترونية في التاريخ . 
• خط بارليف الذي اجتاحته القوات المصرية في حرب أكتوبر 73 وفى بضع ساعات هو 
   أول واقوي خط دفاعي في تاريخ الحروب يعتمد في إنشائهه على مانع مائي فريد 
   تتخلله حصون وقلاع كما يبلغ ارتفاع الساتر الترابي الذي يحمل في بطنه هذه الحصون 
  20-22 مترا كما وصلت درجة ميله على الحافة الشرقية للقناة مباشرة 45 درجة . 
• تمكنت مصر وقواتها المسلحة من إنشاء أول واضخم حائط صواريخ دفاع جوي في 
   منظومة دقيقة لم تشهدها الحروب السابقة والذي تمكن من لوى ذراع إسرائيل 
   الطويلة واسقط لها في اليوم الأول للقتال عدد 38 طائرة يقودها اكفأ طياريها وقد أدى 
   ذلك لان يصدر قائد القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية أوامره يوم 8 أكتوبر بعدم اقتراب الطائرات 
   لأقل من 15 كم شرق القناة . 
• لأول مرة تستخدم الدول العربية سلاح البترول والأرصدة في موقف عربي متضامن لم 
   تشهده الأمة العربية منذ عدة قرون ووصف بأنها القوة السادسة .[/grade]....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973

 :Ak472:   :Ak472:  

[frame="1 60"]و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه[/frame][/frame]

----------


## فهد مصر

موووووووضوع رائع فعلا 

اكن لك كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الرائع

ياريت يضم الباقى وسابحث عنهم

ارق واعذب تحياتي .....وفائق احترامي ومودتي..

ودمت بخير ...

----------


## فهد مصر

مشكووووووووور يا قلبى وانتظر الجديد

جزاك الله كل خير

ارق واعذب تحياتي .....وفائق احترامي ومودتي..

ودمت بخير ...

----------


## Hamody12

*أشكرك يا فهد على مشاركتك الرقيقه*

----------


## Hamody12

برجاء من مشرف القاعه ضم الحلقه (6) الى سلسلة الحلقات 

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## mohsenbadr1968

wonderfullllllllllllllllll

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي القدير حمدي
اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الحلقات الرائعة
وعلى هذه الحلقة الجميلة فكرا وأسلوبا 
ستضم الحلقة لباقي المجموعة مع تثبيت الموضوع لأنه يستحق بالفعل ذلك
الف الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

اواصل بشغف قراءة حلقاتك الجميلة عن ملحمة النصر التي لن نمل من أن نحكيها أبدا لأنها هي التي أسست الحاضر الذي نعيشه الآن
تحياتي لأسلوبك الرائع في سرد الموضوع
وستضم لباقي الحلقات
الف شكر  :f:   :f:

----------


## Hamody12

شكرا يا أم يوسف على تقديريك لى 
و جزاكى الله خيراً على مشاركتك

----------


## Hamody12

[frame="9 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و نواصل بعد ان اخذنا الفاصل ،،،،


بعد النصر ماذا قال اليهود و ما كان رد فعلهم.... 
هيا بنا لنرى معآ ماذا حدث...

ـ عســـــــاف ياجـــــــــــورى  :M (29):  

عندما كان اسيرآ....
يبدو أنه مبنى التليفزيون ، وعندما رفعوا العصابة عن عينى ليبدأ المذيع حواره معى ، لم استطع فتحهما فى البداية لشدة أضواء الكشافات فى الاستوديو ، بعد ذلك ألقيت نظرة على الوجوه المحيطة بى ، كانوا ينظرون إلى بفخر وحب استطلاع . وكان شاب صغير بينهم يدخن فى عصبية ويرمقنى بنظرات حادة ثم يتحدث إلى من معه.
بعد انتهاء التسجيل معى للتليفزيون والتسجيل لإذاعة القاهرة الناطقة بالعبرية قادونى إلى مقر الأسر وقد نظموا لى طوال فترة وجودى عدة رحلات إلى الأهرام وفندق هيلتون كما التقيت ببعض اليهود الذين لا يزالون يعيشون فى مصر وذلك بناء على طلبى.
أثناء فترة أسرى كنت أقول لنفسى ترى ماذا حدث لبقية زملائى ترى هل وجدوا طريقهم إلى النجاة.
بعد عودتى من الأسر فوجئت بل أذهلنى حجم الخسائر التى وقعت فى صفوفنا ومع ذلك لم تعلن حتى الآن الارقام الحقيقية لخسائرنا.
حائر أنا ..حيرتى بالغة .. كيف حدث هذا لجيشنا الذى لا يقهر وصاحب اليد الطولى والتجربة العريضة ؟ كيف وجدنا أنفسنا فى هذا الموقف المخجل ؟ أين ضاعت سرعة حركة جيشنا وتأهبه الدائم ؟ ـ من مذكرات عساف ياجورى أشهر أسير إسرائيلى 
المصدر : مقال نشر لعساف ياجورى بصحيفة معاريف الإسرائيلية 7 / 2 / 1975


*في مجال الكتابة عن حرب يوم الغفران .. حرب أكتوبر .. لا كتقرير عسكري بل ككارثة قريبة أو كابوس مروع قاسيت منه أنا نفسي وسوف يلازمني مدى الحياة*
جولــــــدا مائيــــــر
رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل خلال حرب أكتوبر
ليس هناك شك من الوجهة الإستراتيجية والسياسية في أن مصر قد كسبت الحرب

تريفـــــــور ديبـــــــــوي
رئيس مؤسسة هيرو للتقييم العلمي للمعارك التاريخية في واشنطن
إن الإنجاز الهائل الذي حققه المصريون هو عبقرية ومهارة القادة والضباط الذين تدربوا وقاموا بعملية هجومية جاءت مفاجأة للطرف الآخر رغم أنها تمت تحت بصره

الجنــــــــرال فارار هوكلـــــــي
مدير تطوير القتال في الجيش البريطاني
إن النجاح العظيم الذي حققه العرب في هجومهم يوم أكتوبر إنما يكمن في أنهم حققوا تأثيرا سيكولوجيا هائلا في معسكر الخصم وفي المجال العالمي كذلك

الجنرال الفرنسي الراحل أندريــــه بوفـــــــــــر
هناك من وصف ثغرة الدفرسوار غرب قناة السويس بأنها معركة تليفزيونية ، وفي رأيي إنه وصف دقيق .. وإن كنت أفضِّل استخدام وصف معركة دعائية

موشـــــــــي ديـــــــــان 
وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي خلال حرب أكتوبر
إن الحرب قد أظهرت أننا لسنا أقوى من المصريين ، وأن هالة التفوق والمبدأ السياسي والعسكري القائل بأن إسرائيل أقوي من العرب وأن الهزيمة ستلحق بهم إذا إجترأوا على بدء الحرب هذا المبدأ لم يثبت ، لقد كانت لي نظرية .. هي أن إقامة الجسور ستستغرق منهم طوال الليل وأننا نستطيع منع هذا بمدرعاتنا ، لكن تبين لنا أن منعهم ليست مسألة سهلة ، وقد كلفنا جهدنا لإرسال الدبابات إلى جبهة القتال ثمنا غاليا جدا ، فنحن لم نتوقع ذلك مطلقا 

مؤتمر صحفي في 9 - 10 - 1973
إن حرب أكتوبر كانت بمثابة زلزال تعرضت له إسرائيل .. وأن ماحدث في هذه الحرب قد أزال الغبار عن العيون ، وأظهر لنا ما لم نكن نراه قبلها وأدي كل ذلك إلي تغيير عقلية القادة الإسرائيليين 

من تصريحات ديـــان ديسمبر 1973

البروفيسور الإسرائيلي شمعـــــون شاميـــــــــر
إني أحصي للعرب خمسة إنجازات هامة :
*أولاً :* نجحوا في إحداث تغيير في الإستراتيجية السياسية للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بصورة غير مواتية لإسرائيل
*ثانياً :* نجحوا في تجسيد الخيار العسكري مما يفرض على إسرائيل جهودا تثقل على مواردها وإقتصادها
*ثالثاً :* نجحوا في إحراز درجة عالية من التعاون العربي سواء على الصعيد العسكري أو الإقتصادي خاصة عندما استخدموا سلاح البترول في أكتوبر
*رابعاً :* استعادت مصر حرية المناورة بين الدول الكبري بعد أن كانت قد فقدتها قبل ذلك بعشر سنوات
*خامساً :* غيَّر العرب من صورتهم الذاتية .. فقد تحرروا من صدمة عام 1967 وأصبحوا أقدر علي العمل الجاد 

ندوة عن حرب أكتوبر بالقدس 16 - 9 -1974تلجنرال فارار هوكلي مدير تطوير القتال في الجيش البريطاني
إن الدروس المستفادة من حرب أكتوبر تتعلق بالرجال وقدراتهم أكثر مما تتعلق بالآلات التي يقومون بتشغيلها ، فالإنجاز الهائل الذي حققه المصريون هو عبقرية ومهارة القادة والضباط الذين تدربوا وقاموا بعملية هجومية جاءت مفاجأة تامة للطرف الآخر رغم أنها تمت تحت بصره ، وتكملة لهذا أظهر الجنود روحا معنوية عالية وجرأة كانتا من قبل في عداد المستحيل . 

الندوة الدولية عن حرب أكتوبر
القاهرة 27-31 أكتوبر 1975
أقوال الصحف ووسائل الإعلام الدولية 
لقد غيرت حرب أكتوبر عندما إقتحم الجيش المصري قناة السويس ، واجتاح خط بارليف غيرت مجرى التاريخ بالنسبة لمصر وبالنسبة للشرق الأوسط بأسره . 

صحيفة الديلي تليجراف البريطانية
7 - 10 - 1973
كانت الصورة التي قدمتها الصحافة العالمية للمقاتل العربي عقب حرب 67 هي صورة مليئة بالسلبيات وتعطي الإنطباع بإستحالة المواجهة العسكرية الناجحة من جانب العرب لقوة إسرائيل العسكرية ، وعلى ذلك يمكن أن نفهم مدي التغيير الذي حدث عقب أن أثبت المقاتل العربي وجوده وقدراته ، وكيف نقلت الصحافة العالمية هذا التغيير إلي الرأي العام العالمي .

صحيفة التايمز البريطانية
7 - 10 - 1973
إن المصريين والسوريين يبدون كفاءة عالية وتنظيما وشجاعة ، لقد حقق العرب نصرا نفسيا ستكون له آثاره النفسية ، إن إحتفاظ المصريين بالضفة الشرقية للقناة يعد نصرا ضخما لا مثيل له ، تحطمت معه أوهام الإسرائيلين بأن العرب لا يصلحون للحرب .

صحيفة واشطن بوست الأمريكية
7 - 10 - 1973
إن الأسبوع الماضي كان أسبوع تأديب وتعذيب لإسرائيل ، ومن الواضح أن الجيوش العربية تقاتل بقوة وشجاعة وعزم ، كما أن الإسرائيليين تملكّهم الحزن والإكتئاب عندما وجدوا أن الحرب كلَّفتهم خسائر باهظة وأن المصريين والسوريين ليس كما قيل عنهم غير قادرين على القتال . 

صحيفة الفاينانشيال تايمز البريطانية11 - 10 - 1973
واضح أن العرب يقاتلون ببسالة ليس لها مثيل ، ومن المؤكد أن عنف قتالهم له دور كبير في إنتصاراتهم وفي نفس الوقت ينتاب الإسرائيليين إحساس عام بالإكتئاب لدى إكتشافهم الأليم الذي كلفهم كثيرا أن المصريين والسوريين ليسوا في الحقيقة جنودا لا حول لهم ولا قوة ، وتشير الدلائل إلى أن الإسرائيليين كانوا يتقهقرون على طول الخط أمام القوات المصرية والسورية المتقدمة .

صحيفة التايمز البريطانية
11 - 10 - 1973
لقد وضح تماما أن الإسرائيليين فقدوا المبادرة في هذه الحرب ، وقد إعترف بذلك قادتهم ومنهم الجنرال شلومو جونين قائد الجبهة الجنوبية في سيناء عندما قال : إن هذه أصعب حرب تخوضها إسرائيل منذ قيامها سنة 1948 ويشيد الإسرائيليون بقوة الجيوش العربية وشجاعة المقاتل العربي ، ويقولون إن هذه الجيوش مدججة بأحدث وأخطر أنواع الأسلحة لم يحدث في تاريخ العرب أن حملوا واستخدموا مثل هذه الاسلحة .

وكالة رويتر من تل أبيب
11 - 10 - 1973
لقد إتضح أن القوات الإسرائيلية ليست مكونة كما كانوا يحسبون من رجال لا يقهرون ، إن الثقة الإسرائيلية بعد عام 1967 قد بلغت حد الغطرسة الكريهة التي لا تميل إلى الحلول الوسط ، وأن هذه الغطرسة قد تبخرت في حرب أكتوبر ، وأن ذلك يتضح من التصريحات التي أدلى بها المسئولون الإسرائيليون بما فيهم موشي ديان نفسه .

صحيفة ديلي صن البريطانية
12 - 10 - 1973
إن نظرية الحدود الآمنة التي تبنتها إسرائيل منذ إنشائها حتى الآن بغرض التوسع ، قد إنهارت تماما ، وأنه لابد للعقلية العسكرية الإسرائيلية أن تتغير في ضوء حرب أكتوبر ، إن أسطورة نفسية قد تحطمت هذه المرة ويجب على إسرائيل الآن أن تتخلي عن فكرة أن أمنها يتحقق بمجرد إحتلال الأراضي .

صحيفة ديلي تليجراف البريطانية
12 - 10 - 1973
لقد محت هذه الحرب شعور الهوان عند العرب وجرحت كبرياء إسرائيل .

صحيفة ديلي ميل البريطانية 
12 - 10 -1973 
إن القوات المصرية والسورية قد أمسكت بالقيادة الإسرائيلية وهي عارية ، الأمر الذي لم تستطع إزاءه القيادة الإسرائيلية تعبئة قوات كافية من الإحتياط لمواجهة الموقف إلا بعد ثلاثة أيام ، لقد كان الرأي العام الإسرائيلي قائما على الإعتقاد بأن أجهزة مخابراته هي الأكفأ ، وأن جيشه هو الأقوي .. والآن يريد الرأي العام في إسرائيل أن يعرف ما الذي حدث بالضبط ولماذا؟ حتى إن السؤال الذي يتردد على كل لسان في تل أبيب الآن هو لماذا لم تعرف القيادة الإسرائيلية بخطط مصر وسوريا مسبقا .

مراسل وكالة اليونايتد برس في تل أبيب
12 - 10 - 1973
إن حرب أكتوبر قد أطاحت بنظرية الحدود الآمنة كما يفهمها حكام تل أبيب ، فقد أثبتت أن أمن إسرائيل لا يمكن أن يكفل بالدبابات والصواريخ ، وإنما بتسوية سلمية عادلة توافق عليها الدول العربية .

صحيفة لومانتيه الفرنسية
17 - 10 - 1973
إن الكفاح الذي يخوضه العرب ضد إسرائيل كفاح عادل ، إن العرب يقاتلون دفاعا عن حقوقهم ، وإذا حارب المرء دفاعا عن أرضه ضد معتدٍ فإنه يخوض حربا تحريرية ، أما الحرب من أجل الإستمرار في إحتلال أرض الغير فإنها عدوان سافر .

صحيفة تسايتونج الألمانية الديمقراطية19 - 10 - 1973
إن مصر قد لحقت بإسرائيل وسبقتها تكنولوجيا في ميدان الصواريخ والإليكترونيات .

صحيفة الأوبرزفر البريطانية
20 - 10 - 1973
لقد واجه الإسرائيليون خصما يتفوق عليهم في كل شيء ومستعد لحرب إستنزاف طويلة ، كذلك واجهت إسرائيل في نفس الوقت خصما أفضل تدريبا وأمهر قيادة .

وكالة أسوشيتدبرس
20 - 10 - 1973
إن الشعور السائد في إسرائيل اليوم يتميز بالحزن والإكتئاب ، كما أن عدد أسرى الحرب العائدين من مصر كان أكثر مما كان متوقعا ، الأمر الذي يعني وقوع الكثير من القتلى .

صحيفة جويش كرونيكل البريطانية
23 - 11 - 1973
لقد فر الجنود الإسرائيليون من خط بارليف وهم يلتقطون أنفاسهم وقد علت القذارة أبدانهم وشحبت وجوههم ، فرَّت فلولهم من الجحيم الذي فتحه عليهم الهجوم المصري الكاسح .

صحيفة أنا بيللا الإيطالية البريطانية 
30-10-1973
 -لقد سادت البلاد قبل حرب أكتوبر مشاعر خاطئة هي شعور صقورنا بالتفوق العسكري الساحق لدرجة أن هذا الإعتقاد قادهم إلى طمأنينة عسكرية على طريقة : سنقطعهم إرباً إذا تجرأوا على رفع أصبع في وجهنا .

صحيفة علهمشمار الإسرائيلية 
29 - 10 -1973
كانت الفردان شرق قناة السويس من أول المواقع التي إستولت عليها القوات المصرية ، وعندها حقق المصريون أعظم إنتصاراتهم واستعادوا أراضيهم منذ اليوم الأول وكست وجوههم أمارات الزهو والإنتصار على خط بارليف الذي إنهار أمامهم ، وهكذا ذهب خط بارليف الإسرائيلي إلى غير رجعة .

صحيفة التايمز البريطانية
31 - 10 - 1973
قد أوجدت حرب أكتوبر مفهوما يبدو أننا لم نعرفه من قبل وهو ( منهكو الحرب ) ونعني به أولئك الذين عانوا من الصدمات النفسية والمنتشرين الآن في المستشفيات ودور النقاهة يعالجون من أجل تخليصهم من الآثار التي خلفتها الحرب الضارية ، لقد عرف الجنود الإسرائيليون خلال تلك الحرب ولأول مرة في حياتهم تجربة الحصار والعزلة أثناء القتال .. وعار الأسر والخوف من نفاد الذخيرة .

صحيفة هاآرتس الإسرائيلية
2 - 11 -1973
لقد أعلن الجنرال إسحاق رابين بأن لدى بلاده خططا عسكرية لمواجهة جميع الإحتمالات بما في ذلك إحتلال القطب الشمالي ، ولكن يبدو أن إحتمال الهجوم المصري الكاسح ظهيرة السادس من أكتوبر لم يكن واردا في إحتمالات الإسرائيليين ولهذا دفعوا ثمنا غاليا .

مجلة دير شبيجل الألمانية
5 - 11 - 1973
إننا حتى يوم وقف إطلاق النار على جبهة سيناء لم نكن قد إستطعنا إلحاق الضرر بالجيش المصري ، وإنه من المؤكد أنه حتى بدون التوصل إلى وقف القتال لم نكن سننجح في وقف أو تدمير الجيش المصري ، وبهذا يمكن القول أننا خلال حربنا الرابعة مع العرب لم نحقق شيئا .

صحيفة هاآرتس الإسرائيلية 
8 - 11 -1973
إن البحرية المصرية تفوقت على البحرية الإسرائلية خلال حرب أكتوبر ، وخاصة في مجال الصواريخ .

مجلة الدفاع الوطني الفرنسية 
8 - 11 -1973
إن التقصير الذي حدث في حرب عيد الغفران أدى إلى ظهور حركة الإحتجاج التي تزعمها موطن إشكنازي والتي طالبت بالتحقيق في أسباب هزيمة الجيش الإسرائيلي في الحرب ، وهى التحقيق التي أدت إلى سقوط المسئولين عن هذا التقصير ، وفى أعقاب إغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأسبق إسحاق رابين ظهرت حركة جديدة بزعامة طال زيلبرشتاين بمواصلة مسيرة السلام مع الفلسطينين ، وتتفق الحركتان في تنبؤاتهما بأن الثورة القادمة على الطريق وسوف تندلع من قلب الشارع الإسرائيلي .

صحفية معاريف الإسرائيلية 
8 - 11 -1973
إن صفارة الإنذار التي دوَّت في الساعة الثانية إلا عشر دقائق ظهر السادس من أكتوبر 1973 كانت تمثل في معناها أكثر من مجرد إنذار لمواطني إسرائيل بالنزول إلي المخابيء ، حيث كانت بمثابة الصيحة التي تتردد عندما يتم دفن الميت .. وكان الميت حينذاك هو الجمهورية الإسرائيلية الأولى ، وعندما إنتهت الحرب بدأ العد من جديد ، وبدأ تاريخ جديد .. فبعد ربع قرن من قيام دولة إسرائيل ، باتت أعمدة ودعائم إسرائيل القديمة حطاماً ملقى على جانب الطريق .

صحيفة معاريف الإسرائيلية
20 - 9 - 1998
إن هذه الحرب تمثل جرحاً غائراً في لحم إسرائيل القومي .

مجلة بماحنيه الإسرائيلية
20 - 9 - 1998
إن حرب يوم الغفران بمثابة نقطة إنكسار للمجتمع الإسرائيلي في مجالات عديدة .

مجلة بماحنيه الإسرائيلية
24 - 9 - 1998
إن حرب أكتوبر قد قوَّضت الثقة بالنفس لدى نخبة الأمن الإسرائيلية وتسببت بقدر معين في هدم إفتراضات أمنية قامت عليها الإستراتيجية الإسرائيلية لفترة طويلة ، ومن ثم تغيَّرت بعض العناصر الرئيسية في نظرية الأمن القومي التي تبلورت في العقد الأول من قيام الدولة على يد ديفيد بن جوريون .

مجلة بماحنيه الإسرائيلية
24 - 9 - 1998
إن جولدا مائير إعترفت في حديث لها بعد حرب أكتوبر بأنها فكرت في الإنتحار .

....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973



[frame="1 60"] و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه[/frame][/frame]

----------


## Hamody12

اشكركم على المشاركه يا أصدقائى

----------


## Hamody12

أعتذر لكم على التأخير فى الكتابه و لكن عملى هو الذى يمنعنى بالتمتع معكم بهذه الذكريات العظيمه .......و سنعود اليوم لكم منى ارق التحيات......
وما أخذ بالقوه لايسترد الا بالقوه 
و حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## Hamody12

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*القرش.. عبد العاطى.. المصرى ..* 
*أشهر صائدى دبابات فى العالم* ....
أبطال أكتوبر كثيرون جدا و لا تستطيع أن تحصيهم عددا .. منهم الذى إستشهد و دفن معه قصة بطولته و منهم من نمت فى ذاكرته قصة مجده .
من أشهر الأبطال *محمد عبد العاطى عطية و لقبه "صائد الدبابات"* و لد فى قرية شيبة قش بمركز منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية .. إشتهر باصطياده لأكثر من 30 دبابة و مدرعة إسرائيلية فى أكتوبر 1973 و أصبح نموذجا تفتخر به مصر و تحدثت كل الصحف العالمية عن بطولاته حتى بعد وفاته 9 ديسمبر عام 2001.
يقول *عبد العاطى* فى مذكراته .. إلتحقت بالجيش 1972 و إنتدبت لسلاح الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات و كنت أتطلع إلى اليوم الذى نرد فيه لمصر و لقواتنا المسلحة كرامتها و كنت رقيبا أول السرية و كانت مهمتنا تأمين القوات المترجلة و إحتلال رأس الكوبرى و تأمينها حتى مسافة 3 كيلو مترات.
أضاف أنه إنتابته موجة قلق فى بداية الحرب فأخذ يتلو بعض الآيات من القرآن الكريم و كتب فى مذكراته أن يوم 8 أكتوبر 73 كان من أهم أيام اللواء 112 مشاة و كانت البداية الحقيقية عندما أطلق صاروخه على أول دبابة و تمكن من إصابتها ثم تمكن من تدمير 13 دبابة و 3 عربات نصف جنزير.
يقول *عبد العاطى* : سمعنا تحرك اللواء 190 مدرعات الإسرائيلية و بصحبته مجموعة من القوات الضاربة و الإحتياطى الإسرائيلى و على الفور قرر العميد عادل يسرى الدفع بأربع قوات من القناصة و كنت أول صفوف هذه القوات و بعد ذلك فوجئنا بأننا محاصرون تماما فنزلنا إلى منخفض تحيط به المرتفعات من كل جانب و لم يكن أمامنا سوى النصر أو الإستسلام و نصبنا صواريخنا على أقصى زاوية إرتفاع و أطلقت أول صاروخ مضاد للدبابات و أصابها فعلا و بعد ذلك توالى زملائى فى ضرب الدبابات واحدة تلو الأخرى حتى دمرنا كل مدرعات اللواء 190 عدا 16 دبابة تقريبا حاولت الهرب فلم تنجح و أصيب الإسرائيليون بالجنون و الذهول و حاولت مجنزرة إسرائيلية بها قوات كوماندوز الإلتفاف و تدمير مواقع جنودنا إلا أننى تلقفتها و دمرتها بمن فيها و فى نهاية اليوم بلغت حصيلة ما دمرته عند العدو 27 دبابة و 3 مجنزرات إسرائيلية.
*عبد العاطى* لم يكن وحده صائد للدبابات بل هناك العشرات و من ضمنهم *محمد المصرى* و الذى تمكن من إصطياد 27 دبابة مستخدما فى ذلك 30 صاروخ فقط من ضمنها دبابة عساف ياجورى الذى طلب أن يراه فبعد أن تم أسره قال عساف أنه يريد كوب ماء ليروى عطشه و الثانى مشاهدة الشاب الذى ضرب دبابته و أخذ عساف ينظر إليه بإعجاب.
*أما البطل الثالث و الذى إرتبط إسمه بتدمير دبابة ياجورى و المشاركة فى أسره قبل أن يجهز على 13 دبابة إسرائيلية و يدمرها بمفرده .. هو الرائد عادل القرش ، كان يندفع بدبابته فى إتجاه أهداف العدو بكفاءة عالية حتى أصبح هدفا سهل المنال لطيران العدو.*
كان الشهيد قائد السرية 235 دبابات بالفرقة الثانية فى قطاع الجيش الثانى الميدانى فى إتجاه الفردان و يرتبط إسمه بتدمير دبابة العقيد عساف و فى نفس الوقت أنقذ دبابات معطلة للجيش المصرى و أخلى عددا كبيرا من جرحانا.
بعد أن شارك فى صد هجوم إسرائيلى صباح 8 أكتوبر و أدى مهامه بكفاءة عالية ، عاودت قوات العدو هجماتها المضادة بعد ظهر اليوم نفسه فى إتجاه الفرقة الثانية بمعاونة الطيران الإسرائيلى و تمكن البطل من تدميرها كاملة.
عاش القرش 25 عاما فى الإسكندرية و تخرج فى الكلية الحربية دفعة يوليو 1969 و شارك فى حرب الإستنزاف.
و لكن ماذا حدث بعد يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973 ؟
*•يوم 7 أكتوبر*
أنشأت القوات المصرية 5 رؤوس كباري في سيناء بواسطة 5 فرق مشاة وذلك بعمق 6- 8 كم بعد 5 معارك ناجحة رفعت بعدها الأعلام المصرية على أرض سيناء وقد تحققت 
هذه الإنجازات بخسائر قليلة نسبية وهى2.5 % من الطائرات و2% من الدبابات و3% 
من القوات البشرية الباسلة بينما خسر العدو 25 طائرة و20 دبابة ومئات القتلى 
بالإضافة لتحطيم خط بارليف . 
• تمكنت الفرقة 18 من السيطرة على مدينة القنطرة شرق تمهيدا لتحريرها الذي اكتمل 
*في اليوم التالي ( 8 أكتوبر ) .* 
• شهد اليوم معارك بحرية ضاربة بين القوات المصرية وقوات العدو واستسلم عدد كبير 
منهم . 
• في الجولان نجحت القوات السورية في السيطرة على موقع العدو في جبل الشيخ 
الذي يعد من أهم نقطه الحصينة . 
• بدأت واشنطن الاتصال بالقاهرة على الصعيد الدبلوماسي وكانت رسالة مصر واضحة 
ويمكن تلخيصها في ضرورة انسحاب إسرائيل من جميع الأراضي التي احتلتها وبعد 
الانسحاب يمكن البدء في مفاوضات في سبيل السلام وبحث القضايا المعلقة . 
*يوم 8 أكتوبر :* 
• حررت القوات المصرية مدينة القنطرة شرق وتم أسر 30 جنديا من العدو وتم الاستيلاء 
على كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة والمعدات وذلك على يد الفرقة 18 الباسلة التابعة 
للجيش الثاني . 
• تمكنت الفرقة 19 التابعة للجيش الثالث من السيطرة على موقع عيون موسى . 
• نجحت القوات المصرية في التصدي لضربة إسرائيلية مضادة قامت بها 3 فرق 
إسرائيلية فشلت جميعها وتراجعت وانسحبت شرقا بعد أن تكبدت خسائر فادحة . 
• أعاد العدو تنظيم قواته وحاول التقدم بلواءين مدرعين ضد فرق قطاع شرق 
الإسماعيلية تلك المعركة المعروفة باسم معركة (الفرادن) والتي نجح فيها الجيش 
المصري في التصدي لهذه الهجمة الصهيونية . 
خسر جيش العدو معركة أخري هامة شرق السويس أمام هجمات قوات الجيش الثالث
لذلك سمي عساف ياجورى هذا اليوم ( يوم الاثنين الأسود في إسرائيل ) فقد أكد انه 
يوم الدم وخيبة الأمل والفشل العظيم . 
• دمرت قواتنا المسلحة كافة مطارات العدو في سيناء ولم تعد كلها صالحة للاستخدام 
عدا مطار العريش كما تم تدمير مركزين للقيادة والتوجيه وتم إسقاط 24 طائرة فانتوم 
للعدو . 
• نجحت القوات المصرية والكفاح الشعبي فى الدفاع عن بور سعيد التى حاولت 
إسرائيل الهجوم عليها خوفا من توجيه ضربات بصواريخ أرض / أرض ضد المدن 
الإسرائيلية . 
في اليوم الثالث بعد أن استغاثت حكومة إسرائيل بقيادة جولدا مائير بأمريكا وصل 
لإسرائيل خبير من البنتاجون ( وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية ) المسئول عن شئون الشرق 
الأوسط حيث وضع عدة خطط لوقف تقدم القوات المصرية ومواجهة كافة الأسلحة 
المصرية وشل حركتها . 
*يوم 9 أكتوبر*
• تم تصفية جميع حصون العدو في سيناء عدا حصن واحد في طريق بور سعيد - رمانه - العريش الساحلي . 
• انسحبت قوات العدو الى خط المضايق في سيناء بعد سقوط خط الدفاع الأول وخط 
الدفاع الثاني . 
• دارت معركة بحرية عنيفة أسفرت عن إغراق 5 لنشات إسرائيلية كما تقدمت القوات 
المصرية 15 كم في عمق سيناء . 
• قامت قوات العدو بقصف دمشق للرد على فشلها المتوالي منذ 6 أكتوبر في الجبهتين 
المصرية والسورية برغم تأكيد مصر وسوريا انهما لن توسعان نطاق الحرب إلى 
التجمعات السكانية . 
• قررت أمريكا تزويد إسرائيل بكافة الأسلحة والمعدات بما يعوض ما فقدته وإرسال
الطائرات والمدرعات وقطع الغيار والخبراء الذين يساهمون في تركيب هذه الأسلحة . 
• طلبت أمريكا من الأردن عدم التدخل في القتال وفعلا رفض الملك حسين دخول الحرب
ورفض طلب سعودي بالسماح لفرقة سعودية متمركزة في الأردن بالمشاركة في 
الحرب . ( حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل )



....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973 

و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه

----------


## قلب مصر

يالله ما أجملها من بطولات تزكي الروح بالحماسة والفخر والأمل 
وتبث في النفس العزيمة والاصرار بأن الصعب قد يتحقق في يوم من الأيام
مهما تكلمت أخي حمودي فلن استطيع أن أفي قدر هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

رحم الله شهدائنا الأبطال وأثابهم عنا خيرا 
واتمنى أن أجد نفس الروح الحماسية المحبة والمتفانية في عشق مصر لدى هذا الجيل

----------


## Hamody12

شكراً لكى يا ام يوسف على مشاركتك العطره

----------


## فهد مصر

شكرا يا باشا ع المعلومات الرائعه جدا

----------


## Hamody12

اشكرك على المشاركه يا فهد

----------


## Hamody12

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                                                        ***********

النتائج على المستوى المحلي
************* 

استطاعت القوات المصرية أن تعيد نوعا من التوازن إلى جبهتها على مجموعة مستويات:
• على مستوى التخطيط فقد بلغ مستوى التخطيط العلمي والعملي للمعركة مستوى ممتازا ودقيقا فقد استطاعت القوات المصرية في الأيام الأولى للمعركة أن تحقق هدفا استراتيجيا لا يختلف علية احد وهو كسر النظرية الأمنية الإسرائيلية كما حقق الجيش المصري إلى جانب الانتصار الاستراتيجي انتصارا آخر على مستوى العمل العسكري المباشر متمثلا في عملية العبور التي اكتسحت مانعا مائيا ضخما في ساعات ثم دخلت لعدة أيام في معارك بالمدرعات والطيران وأمنت لنفسها عدة رؤوس كباري داخل سيناء وألحقت بالعدو خسائر وصلت إلى ربع طائراته وثلث دباباته تقريبا في ظرف أسبوع واحد من القتال . 
• أما على مستوى القرار فقد استطاع الرئيس السادات أن يثبت أن القيادة المصرية والعربية ليست واهنة بل لديها الشجاعة على اتخاذ القرار فرغم المنحنيات الكثيرة التي مرت بها عملية اتخاذ القرار فحينما جاءت اللحظة الحاسمة أعطى أمر القتال وأطلق شرارة الحرب . 
• على مستوى الجندي المصري فجرت الحرب والظروف التي نشبت فيها طاقة إنسانية لم يكن احد يحسب لها حساب أو يخطر ببالة أنها موجودة على هذه الدرجة من الاقتدار . 
• بعد الحرب شعر الرئيس السادات أن مواجهة المرحلة التالية تتطلب تغيير إدارته السياسية لذلك أجرى العديد من التغييرات في المناصب كان ابرزها قبول استقالة حافظ إسماعيل مستشار الرئيس للأمن القومي ونهاية خدمة المشير احمد إسماعيل قائد الجيش وعلى المستوى الرسمي أيضا ترك محمد حسن الزيات وزارة الخارجية ليتولاها بدلا منه إسماعيل فهمي . 
النتائج على المستوى العربي 



• أعاد نصر أكتوبر للشارع العربي والمصري ثقته في ذاته بعد أن كانت تجتاح حالة من الإحباط الشديد اثر نكسة 1967 والتي رافقها العديد من المظاهر الاجتماعية في الوطن العربي .
• المواقف العربية خلال الحرب أظهرت وعدا بعصر عربي جديد يضع العرب على موضع يرضونه لأنفسهم من توافق وتكامل يؤدي بهم إلى الصفوف الأولي فان تحالفا واسعا على الناحية العربية للمعركة قام وراء جبهة القتال تمثل في عدة خطوط تساند بعضها بطريقة تستطيع تعويض جزء كبير من الانحياز الأمريكي لإسرائيل وقد كانت الجيوش العربية المقاتلة بشجاعة هي الخط الأول وكانت الجبهات العربية الداخلية التي تجلت إرادتها هي الخط الثاني كما ظهر سلاح البترول للمرة الأولى بعد أن لوحت السعودية باحتمال قطع امدادتها لاى دولة تقوم بمساعدة إسرائيل .
• دخلت فكرة المفاوضات المباشرة للمرة الأولى في الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي بعد المفاوضات التي قامت عند الكيلو 101 التي أجراها وفدان عسكريان في الطريق بين القاهرة والسويس يوم 28 أكتوبر والمعارك مازالت مستمرة وقادها من الجانب المصري اللواء محمد عبد الغني الجسمي مدير العمليات في حرب السادس من أكتوبر واحد ابرز أبطالها 
. 


النتائج على المستوي الإسرائيلي 
***************

• انكسرت نظرية الأمن الإسرائيلي على المستوي الاستراتيجي والتي تقوم على عدة مرتكزات هي التفوق الكيفي أما الكم العربي وضعف عربي عام بسبب الخوف وحرب الأعصاب مما يؤدي إلى وهن على مستوي اتخاذ القرار .
• أحدث انكسار هذه النظرية صدمة عسكرية وسياسية لم يسبق لها مثيل في التاريخ القصير لدولة إسرائيل وقد أدي ذلك بدورة إلى تفكك تركيبة القيادة السياسية والعسكرية في إسرائيل وتمزق العلاقات فيما بينها وبدأت مرحلة تبادل الاتهامات وتصفية الحسابات . 
• على مستوى الراى العام أدى انكسار النظرية الإسرائيلية إلى سقوط أساطير إسرائيلية كثيرة على رأسها الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي كان أمل إسرائيل وموضع اعتزازها الأول وأيضا سقطت صورة المخابرات الإسرائيلية التي كانت غائبة عن مسرح الأحداث بالمعلومات والكشف والتحليل كما سقطت شخصيات إسرائيلية كانت مثل أصنام لدى الراى العام الإسرائيلي ومنها جولدا مائير وموشي ديان . 
• وجدت إسرائيل نفسها مرغمة على الاستمرار في عملية التعبئة العامة لدعم خطوطها العسكرية وكان ذلك يعنى أن عجلة الإنتاج الإسرائيلي في الزراعة والصناعة والخدمات توقفت أو أصبحت على وشك التوقف . 

النتائج على المستوي العالمي 
*************

استطاعت مصر من خلال موقفها القوي في الحرب خلق رأى عام عالمي واضح مناهض للجبهة التي تساند إسرائيل وعلى رأسها الولايات المتحدة وقد عبرا عن هذا الراى الرئيس الفرنسي في ذلك الوقت بومبيدو بقوله نحن نعرف أن العرب هم الذين بداو القتال ولكن من يستطيع أن يلوم طرفا يقاتل لتحرير ارض احتلها اعداؤة كما حصلت مصر على مددا عسكريا ضخما خلال أيام المعركة فقد قررت القيادةالسوفيتية تعويض الجيش المصري عن بعض خسائرة من الدبابات وأهدته 250 دبابة من طراز تى 62 كما بعث تيتو رئيس يوغسلافيا في ذلك الوقت بلواء كامل من الدبابات وضعه تحت تصرف القيادة المصرية . 





 ومأخذ بالقوه لايسترد الا بالقوه

----------


## Hamody12

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ان يوميات نصر أكتوبر المجيد نكتبها كلمات وسطور في التاريخ لكنها سجلها رجال أبطال يوما بيوم ولحظة بلحظة حيث كانت الدماء الطاهرة تحرر أرض سيناء....
... لقد توقفنا فى الحلقه السابقه عند يوم 9 أكتوبر......


10-13 أكتوبر
• سميت هذه الأيام بالوقفة التعبوية حيث أمهلت القوات المصرية نفسها عد أيام لإعادة تنظيم صفوفها لكن قوات العدو استغلت هذه الأيام أيضا في تلقى الإمدادات الأمريكية حيث فتحت واشنطن جسرا جويا مباشرا بين قواتها والجبهة المصرية . 
• أرسل العراق يوم 10 أكتوبر الفرقة الثالثة المدرعة التي وصلت الجبهة السورية يوم 12 اكتو بر كما أرسل الأردن لواء مدرع لسوريا وذلك استجابة لطلبات أمريكية تجنبا لفتح جبهة قتال جديدة على ضفة نهر الأردن . 
• حاولت روسيا يوم 12 أكتوبر عرض وقف لطلاق النار لكن الرئيس السادات رفض للعنصر الملحوظ الذي حققته القوات المصرية . 
• خلال هذه الأيام نقل الجسر الجوي بين واشنطن والجبهة أسلحة ومعدات خاصة لم تستخدم من قبل على متن 228 طائرة نفذت 569 طلعة جوية كما قامت طائرة استطلاع أمريكية بالطيران على ارتفاع 25 كم فوق بور سعيد والسويس ثم مطارات البحر الأحمر ثم قنا حتى وصلت إلى الدلتا فى رحلة استطلاعيه أبلغت تقاريرها لإسرائيل .
14 أكتوبر 
• بناء على طلب من سوريا قرر الرئيس السادات استئناف القتال تخفيفا للضغوط على الجولان نظرا لتكثيف إسرائيل هجماتها عليها . • انتقلت الفرقة 21 مدرعة التابعة للجيش الثاني من غرب إلى شرق القناة في منطقة الدفرسوار استعدادآ للهجوم . 
15 أكتوبر
• ركز العدو جهوده فى القيام بعمل ضد قوات الجزء الايمن من قوات الجيش الثاني عند منطقة الدفرسوار شرق القناة لعمل اختراق فى صفوف القوات المصرية حتى يتمكن من ادخال قواته المدرعة الى الضفة الأخرى للقناة ونفذ الهجوم فرقتان احداهما بقيادة الجنرال ادان الاخري بقيادة الجنرال شارون وكان الهدف الوصول الى الاسماعيلية فى محاولة لتحقيق نصر سياسي لكن القوات المصرية واجهت الهجوم الاسرائيلي ومنعت قواته من العبور وقد واجهت الفرقة 16 مشاة العدو ببسالة واصرار . 
16 - 20 أكتوبر
• تصاعد القتال غرب المزرعة الصينية ( حقل التجارب الزراعية ) وتمكنت القوات المصرية من منع قوات العدو من التوغل وخسر الفريقان خسارة فادحة . 
• فى يوم 18 أكتوبر تمكنت قوات العدو من وضع كوبرى لها عند الدفرسوار لكي تعبر قواتها الى الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس لكن باقتحام لودا مدرع للفرقة الرابعة تمكنت القوات المصرية من منع تدفق قوات العدو عبر هذا الكوبرى . 
• خلال يومي 19 و 20 أكتوبر استمر الدفاع عن الاسماعيلية بتعاون الشعب مع القوات المسلحة وكذلك تثبيت الوضع فى الثغرة على عدم عبور قوات اسرائيلية للضفة الاخري.
21 أكتوبر 
• قرر السادات الموافقة على وقف إطلاق النار بعد ان أصبحت الطائرات الامريكية تهبط مباشرة بعتادها فى مطار العريش وجربت سيناء أسلحة جديدة لم تجرب من قبل . 
• أبلغت القاهرة موسكو وواشنطن قراراها وأصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرار رقم 338 الذى يقضي بوقف اطلاق النار وأى نشاط حربي وبدء المفاوضات بين الاطراف المعنية . 
• وافقت كل من مصر واسرائيل على قرار مجلس الامن لكن قوات اسرائيل لم تلتزم به وارادت استغلالة لتحسين وضعها فى منطقة الدفرسوار فلم تحترم وقف اطلاق النار يومي 22 / 23 اكتوبر لكن الصمود الشعبي حال دون تقدمها عن مواقعها . 
• اصدر مجلس الامن قراره رقم 340 يوم 25 اكتوبر على اساس مشروع تقدمت به دول عدم الانحياز الذى نص على انشاء قوة دولية لمراقبة وقف اطلاق النار وعودة القوات لخطوط يوم 22 اكتوبر . 
• انتهت حرب اكتوبر المجيدة فعليا يوم 28 اكتوبر واجتمع الوفدان المصري والاسرائيلي فى الساعة الواحدة والنصف لبدء المباحثات لتثبيت وقف اطلاق النار.
بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973 قامت إسرائيل بتشكيل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق وذلك برئاسة رئيس العدل شيمون اجرانات وقد اصدرت هذه اللجنة تقريرها فى 1500 صفحة ، لم ينشر منها سوى 40 صفحة فقط.
لجنــــــــــة اجرانـــــــــات
وفى يناير عام 2005 وافق الكنسيت ( البرلمان الإسرائيلى ) على قانون يمنع نشر ذلك التقرير على الرغم من مرور 30 عاما على صدوره فى عام 1975. 
المصدر : جيورساليم بوست
فى أواخر التسعينات أصدرت الكاتبة بنينا لاهاف كتاب عن شيمون أجرانات فى أحد فصوله تناقش فيه لجنة أجرانات وتأثيرها عليه ، وهنا سيتم عرض ترجمة لبعض فقرات من مقدمة الكتاب ومن الفصل الثالث عشر الخاص بلجنة أجرانات
عنوان الكتاب : قاضى فى أورشليم - رئيس العدل شيمون اجرانات والقرن الصهيونى
فى احد ابوابه ذكرت الكاتبه ماهو آتى....
الفصل الثالث عشر - الحرب ولجنة اجرانات
أن لجنة اجرانات المشكلة بقرار من مجلس الوزراء للتحقيق فى أسباب الانهيار خلال حرب يوم كيبور ، قذفت بأجرانات داخل أخطر أزمات إسرائيل . وأصبح هدف لاقسى أنواع النقد الذى عرفته إسرائيل . تقارير لجنة اجرانات كانت موضوعا رئيسيا فى كل مكان ، على الصفحات الأماميه للجرائد ، بالإذاعة والتلفزيون وعلى لسان كل سائق تاكسى وصاحب متجر عبر البلد . اصبح لكل إسرائيلى رأى واضح فى نتائج التقارير .
الساعة الثانية ظهرا ، انطلقت صفارات الإنذار كأكثر حدث زلزل إسرائيل فى تاريخها منذ الاستقلال . هجوم مفاجئ لكل من مصر وسوريا مخطط ومنفذ بشكل جيد . خلال 3 أسابيع مات أكثر من 2500 جندى إسرائيلي وجرح اكثر من 3000 وتقريبا 300 بالأسر. إسرائيل واجهت اول هزيمة . صحيح انه بنهاية الحرب استعادت معظم المناطق التى خسرتها وأعادت بناء السيادة العسكرية ، لكن تلاشى الشعور بأنها دولة لا تقهر وأنها القوة الإقليمية بالمنطقة . ذهبت نشوة النصر لحرب 1967 مجددة مخاوف هولوكوست آخر.
بعد يومين من يوم كيبور ، ضللت الحكومة الإسرائيلية نفسها وشعبها بتوقع أن معجزة حرب 1967 ستعيد نفسها ، وأن العرب سيدفعوا ثمن وقاحتهم . فقط فى ليلة الثامن من أكتوبر كان هناك بعض الحقيقة التى تكشفت بحرص فالجيش يعانى خسائر ضخمة على كلا الجبهتين.
بعد حرب الأيام الستة ، بدت الصهيونية كاملة، الدولة اليهودية دمجت النصر بالقوة. مطالب ورغبات العرب بالكاد ما تهم . إسرائيل ستحتفظ بالأراضى التى غزتها حتى يتقبل العرب الشروط الإسرائيلية للسلام . موشى ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي ذا الشخصية الكاريزمية ( القوية التأثير) والواسع الاعجاب صاغ عبارة ( مدينة شرم الشيخ بدون سلام أفضل من سلام بدون شرم الشيخ) . الصهيونية تحولت إلى عقيدة من الفخر والقوة.
بينما تستمر الحرب ، يتضح أكثر فأكثر أن هناك بعض الحسابات الفنية الخاطئة والفظيعة. رغم وجود مؤشرات لإعداد مصر وسوريا للحرب . فإن القيادة الإسرائيلية فشلت فى اعطاء مصداقية لتلك المؤشرات ، كان هناك قناعة بأن العرب لن يبدءوا الحرب .
بينما بدا وقف إطلاق النار ، فإن الرأى العام يشتط غضبا . وكلما عرف الشعب حقيقة الحرب كلما زاد الغضب والسخط . تزايد الغضب لتحديد المسئولية . من المسئول عن فشل إسرائيل فى توقع الهجوم وما هو الثمن المفروض أن يدفع ؟ التقارير اليومية عن الرئيس الأمريكى ريتشارد نيكسون الذى سيستقيل خلال فترة قصيرة نتيجة فضيحة ووترجيت ، تزيد من الدور المحورى للمسئولية.
لكن حكومة جولدا مائير مازالت قابعة . مائير رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى كانت معروفة ببطلة الوضع الراهن . فى مشهد محرج رفض كلا من ديان ومائير تحمل مسئولية عدم استعداد إسرائيل . مهما كانت الأسباب فإن مجلس الوزراء لن يحمل نفسه المسئولية . فقط وزير العدل يعقوب اس. شابيرو قدم استقالته بعد فشله فى إقناع ديان بتحمل المسئولية والاستقالة. هذه الأحداث عجلت بتشكيل لجنة اجرانات . القانون الإسرائيلى يتيح لمجلس الوزراء تعيين لجنة لتقصى الحقائق تملك القوة القانونية لتنفيذ التحقيقات. قررت جولدا مائير ، بعد كثير من التردد فى أن تسير فى ذلك الطريق .
فى 18 نوفمبر 1973 انهى النائب العام الاستشارات الخاصة بتشكيل اللجنة . بالمصادفة ، هو نفس اليوم الذى أصيب فيه ديفيد بن جورين بنزيف حاد بالدماغ. هكذا كانت حرب يوم كيبور سببا فى نهاية عصر وخاتمة لفصل فى التاريخ الصهيونى 
الرأى العام يرى ان الوضع الراهن مفيد لإسرائيل وان التغيير مرحب به فقط فى حالة إذا ما قبل العرب الشروط الإسرائيلية للسلام . الإسرائيليين لم يصدقوا تصريحات الرئيس المصرى أنور السادات فى استعادة الكرامة العربية وأن الحرب فقط تستطيع تغيير الوضع الراهن واعطاء القوة الدافعة للمفاوضات . فشل السادات فى الاتصال مع جولدا مائير لانها كانت اسيرة لمفهومها الخاص . يقول النقاد أن مفهوم مائير-ديان كان أم المفاهيم وولد بالتالى المفهوم العسكرى الذى شجبته اللجنة . كما ان اللجنة فشلت كما قال النقاد فى انها لم تستطع تحديد الأشخاص المسئولين فعلا عن الشعور بالنشوة بعد حرب 1967 وعدم تطوير الجنرالات لمفهومهم العسكرى.
أبطال إسرائيل ديان وجنرالاته ، أصحاب الانتصارات لإسرائيل منذ الاستقلال وحتى 1967 ، أصبحوا اشخاص عاديين . حتى أن كلمة "بطل" ممكن أن تطلق بالخطأ على شخص ضعيف وخائف وقصير النظر . الأن يشعر اجرانات بأنه شهيد لهجوم وحشى بعد ما افنى عمره الوظيفى فى عمل ما هو أفضل للبلد .
لم تسبب اى فترة فى حياة اجرانات الآم مثل التى سببتها له تلك الفترة التى قضاها فى اللجنة .


المصدر: قاضى فى أورشليم - رئيس العدل شيمون اجرانات والقرن الصهيونى - الفصل الثالث عشر



....وغدآ سنواصل معآ.... حرب أكتوبر 1973





 و ما أخذ بالقوه لا يسترد الا بالقوه  




__________________

----------


## قلب مصر

كما تعودنا منك أخي الفاضل على السرد القوي لأحداث عشنا وما زلنا سنعيش لأجيال قادمة نفخر بها
اشكرك على كل كلمة خطتها يدك في هذه الموسوعة المتكاملة عن حرب أكتوبر 
وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

اعتبرها موسوعة رائعة بكل الكلمة
بها معلومات فائقة الأهمية عن حرب أكتوبر المجيدة
لا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم بالشكر لك أخي الفاضل Hmody12
وفي انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك الراقية التي تثري المنتدى
واتمنى أن يفتح مجالا الآن من الجميع لمناقشة النقاط الهامة التي وردت في موضوعك القيم
حتى يتاح للجميع الاستفسار والمعرفة 
ما مر بمصر من أحداث أثرت عليها في خلال هذه الفترة لا يستهان به 
اشكرك مرة أخرى أخي الفاضل  :M (32):

----------


## Hamody12

اعتذر لكم عن فترة الغياب الطويله و للاسف الشديد كانت فترة غياب مرضى فقد مر وقت عصيب ..
اعتذر مره أخرى عن غيابى و الحمد لله على ما انا فيه الان و أسألكم الدعاء..
اشكركم كل الشكر على المشاركه فى أخر حلقتين من السلسله و لكنى لم انتهى بعد فالمفاجأت قادمه..
أود ان استشيركم فيما هو قادم ...فاننى قد قررت الى سرد باقى الحلقات حتى يومنا هذا..
بمعنى اننى سأكتب عن أحوال مصر من وقت الحرب حتى الان بما فيه من أسرار و خبايا و ظلم وعدل و فساد و نقاء و حب و كره .........
ارجو كتابه رأيكم لانه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا بالنسبه لى..

شكرآ لكم

----------


## Hamody12

مازلت أكرر 
         اقسم بربى انه  ما أخذ بالقوه لم ولن يستمد الا بالقوة
ياغزة لن تضيعى ابدا

----------


## Hamody12

اليوم يوم الكرامة و العزة و الفخر لنا
نحن ملوك العالم اليوم 25 ابريل 
اهلا بكى ياسيناء اهلا يا مهد الانبياء
و سنحافظ عليكى مهما كان الدخلاء

----------


## Hamody12

25 / 1/2010
كل عام و انتم بخير
تذكروا تاريخ بلدكم الحبيب مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*للرفع و التثبيت*
*مع جزيل الشكر للاخ* 
*Hamody12*

----------


## Hamody12

شكراً على الاهتمام

----------

